# Foundation Equivalencies



## Bootyliciousx (Nov 16, 2006)

The following information is provided in conjunction with Palacinka.com

This is the cosmetics foundation report for women of color, ethnic and mixed race women

Women of color and mixed race know that makeup foundations can have yellow based undertones, brown based undertones, olive based undertones, pink based undertones, golden based undertones, red based undertones, and even black based undertones. Many cosmetic companies recently introduced new or reformulated versions of their foundations to accommodate a wider array of skin tones. That’s good news for us women of color - The bad news is that many of these companies either still don’t understand the variations in our skin tones, or the formulations don’t live up to the hype.

Did you know that the average women will loose almost $600 a year because of cosmetics, skin and hair care products that don't work for them - and end up throwing out? This report will take the guesswork out of finding your next foundation. We've chosen six foundations which we think are the best - some are new and others have been mainstays on the market for several years. The products vary in price range and color tone range, and are all widely available - so there is truly something for everyone here.

Real Cosmetics Liquid Foundation 
Lancome ID Foundation 
Classified Cosmetics ERA FACE Foundation 
Kevyn Aucoin Sensual Skin Enhancer 
MAC Studio Tech 
L'Oreal True Match 
Maybelline Dream Mousse Foundation (Just added!) Please visit Palacinka's Under $10 Cosmetic Section for this review.  
Real Cosmetics Liquid Foundation

Real Cosmetics was founded by a women of color, (Pakistani-American) and this line has gotten a lot of well deserved press over the last year. Their makeup line currently consists of foundation, pressed powder and lipstick. The philosophy behind the foundation is that many other cosmetics companies create foundation that usually derives from only two shades: pink and yellow. But women of color come in all shades and undertones: yellow, olive, golden, red, pink, brown, black. As a result, many women can choose makeup that looks artificial.

The water-based foundation contains light-reflective properties and protection against the drying effects of the sun. The colors are named after the cities of the world; in honor of the richness of culture B and women B those cities produce. The foundation seemingly "melts" right into the skin, and is incredibly light.

Note: The coverage is sheer-medium, so if you need heavier coverage and/or need to cover a lot of blemishes/skin discolorations, you may want to try some of the other foundations listed in this report.

The shades are grouped in the following color families:

N = Neutral. Means yellow/orange undertone. Color Family: Golden

N/W = Neutral Warm. Means red/orange undertone. Color Family: Red/Gold

W = Warm. Means red undertone. Color Family: Red-Brown

N/C = Neutral Cool. Means yellow/green undertone. Color Family: Olive

Our testers used the following shades with great results:

Oakland, Lahore, Santo Domingo, Mumbai

Try the matching pressed powder (in the same colors) for a perfect finish. $20. Liquid Foundation, Price: $23

Available at Sephora.com

Lancome ID Foundation

Lancomes latest foundation line contains what they call ColorAdjust™ pigments and sheer powders to even out your complexion, adjusting precisely to your skin. To create this line, the company claims that they scientifically scanned the skin tones of over 500 women worldwide to create a universal shade range. The coverage is medium and the creamy formula is very easy to blend. Oil-Free. Non-Comedogenic. Dermatologist-tested.

The line has 20 shades and is grouped in the by combining following color families/shades:

Warm, Neutral & Cool

Intensity 1, Intensity 2, Intensity 3, Intensity 4

Note - We found Intensities 2-4 were the best for most women of color

Our testers used the following shades with great results:

ID# III-10 (W), ID# III-30 (N), ID# III-40 (W), ID# II-40 (W)

Price: $32

Available at Sephora.com 

Classified Cosmetics ERA FACE Foundation  

This ERA FACE spray formulation is the next best thing to putting on perfect skin! It's the only foundation we've reviewed that's a spray-on formula. The benefit? With the finely-sprayed mist you can not only control the application better but you will actually look as if you have had your makeup done by a professional makeup artist!

This product comes in 10 shades, perfectly matched for virtually any skin tone.  It is divided into two color bases; yellow-beige and red-beige. Please note: red-beige shades are made to CORRECT the skin's red tones - not accentuate them.

ERA FACE is an oil-free, water-based formulation that is completely water resistant. Makeup won't rub-off on clothing, yet is easily removed with mild soap and water or makeup remover. It not only looks good on the skin, but is GOOD for the skin. Its unique formulation provides vital moisture without clogging pores. Botanicals, Aloe Vera and Chamomile soothe and promote healing by allowing skin to breathe. Antioxidant Vitamins C & E nourish and fortify skin.

Perfect for photo sessions and on-camera work as well.

Our testers used the following shades with great results:

Y5, Y7, R6, R8

Price: $55

Available at Sephora.com

Kevyn Aucoin Sensual Skin Enhancer

Kevyn was a master make-up artist - as anyone who is a loyal Allure magazine reader or has read his Face-Forward & The Art of Make-Up books, knows. Before his untimely death he was working on a line of technologically-advanced cosmetics in Japan. The line has now expanded into many products, and the Sensual Skin Enhancer is a marvelous one for the look for flawless skin.

The Sensual Skin Enhance comes in 16 shades and provides a long lasting formula. This product can be used in several ways -it=s a very concentrated, highly pigmented crème formulation which can be used with a small brush or the fingers as a cover up/concealer. It can also be combined with a light moisturizer as a foundation, or a small amount used with a touch of powder as an alternative to an all over foundation.

Our testers used the following shades with great results:

SX 06, SX 08, SX 09, SX 12, SX 13

Also great for photo sessions and on-camera work.

 Price: $42.00

Available at Kevyn Aucoin and Neiman Marcus 

MAC Studio Tech

MAC cosmetics are always innovative and deliver very excellent results, which is why they are still the number one brand in every makeup artists bag! They have also long been known for developing products that cover the wide range of skin tones women of color have. Their foundation line is superb. They offer several different formulations, but MAC Studio Tech is one of our favorites. It comes in a compact as opposed to a bottle, and it’s a cream-to-powder formula.

Provides a natural matte, powder-perfect finish. Smooth to blend, easy to work with: provides a full range of coverage. Water-cooled - refreshes and hydrates skin. Light diffusing: softens lines, creates a fresh, flawless finish. Good on all skin types.

Also great for photo sessions and on-camera work.

Our testers used the following shades with great results:

NC40, NW20, NW30, NW35

Price: $23.50

Available at maccosmetics.com

Runner up - MAC Liquid Foundation for Face and Body

This one comes in a non-breakable conveniently-sized tube. It's a water-based, water-resistant foundation that provides long-lasting, natural coverage for face and/or body. This formulation feels very light on the skin and is great for all skin types. Face and Body Foundation provides sheer, natural looking coverage in an easy to blend, formula.

This line comes in 15 shades developed for Neutral tones or Cool tones. This looks great with the MAC pressed powder for a very matte look on the face.

Also great for photo sessions and on-camera work.

Our testers used the following shades with great results:

C5, C6, C7, N6

Price $28.50

Available at maccosmetics.com

L'Oreal True Match

This is a new foundation which uses special technology to deliver one of the widest shade ranges in the mass market category. The line is based on not only a woman’s skin tone but also her undertones. The formulation is very light and “melts” into the skin seamlessly. The formulation is non-greasy, non-drying and easy to blend. We found the color matches were superb and actually made the skin feel smoother within a few minutes of application. The line has 24 shades and is grouped in the following color families:

Warm - Neutral - Cool

Our testers used the following shades with great results:

N6 Honey Beige, C7 Creamy Beige, N8 Cappuccino, C8 Cocoa, W8 Crème Café

Price $9

Available at Wallgreens.com, Duane Reade, CVS, Rite Aid and other major drugstore chains nationwide. 



“Palacinka.com – Your source for honest opinions of cosmetics, skin and hair care for women of color. We help take the guesswork out of buying your next beauty product! Visit us today @ http://www.palacinka.com” 



Good luck in the hunt!!!

http://www.beautysurvival.com/women%...oundation.html


----------



## Larkin (Nov 16, 2006)

I just checked out the web site and it's awesome.  It's wonderful and informative web site for us. Thanks 4 posting it.


----------



## lsperry (Nov 17, 2006)

Very good info....And so true the statement:
"Did you know that the average women will loose almost $600 a year because of cosmetics, skin and hair care products that don't work for them - and end up throwing out?"

We've all been there....


----------



## Beauty Mark (Nov 17, 2006)

Do the Sephora stores carry the Real Cosmetics line? I can't seem to find it on the website.


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Nov 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_Do the Sephora stores carry the Real Cosmetics line? I can't seem to find it on the website._

 
www.realcosmetics.com


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Nov 23, 2006)

I think I may try to hunt down Real Cosmetics. I use Studio Fix and I recently saw a photo of myself and it photographed ashy! How different is Studio Fix from Studio Tech as far as ashiness is concerned.


----------



## sunsational (Nov 24, 2006)

im going to go to the lancome counter and try out the color ID


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Nov 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KeshieShimmer* 

 
_I think I may try to hunt down Real Cosmetics. I use Studio Fix and I recently saw a photo of myself and it photographed ashy! How different is Studio Fix from Studio Tech as far as ashiness is concerned._

 

Studio Tech is emolient based, it would be less ashy, especially on film.  Powder products tend to look ashier if they're the wrong color because the powder catches light and reflects a white cast.


----------



## aziza (Jan 17, 2007)

I thought it would be a good idea to start a comprehensive list of foundations and their equivalencies in other brands because, obviously, MAC foundations aren't always the best choice for our varying skintones. Lines like Becca and Bobbi Brown aren't readily available to me so it'll be _a lot_ easier when ordering online.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'll start (My skin has a more reddish tone FYI):

MAC SFF: NW45
MAC Studio Tech: NW50
Prescriptives Virtual Matte: Fresh Clove
Bobbi Brown Oil Free: 7.5
Black Opal Creme Stick Foundation: Beautiful Bronze
Estee Lauder Doublewear : Rich Cocoa



Add on as you please, my beauties!!!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Jan 17, 2007)

Great idea!


When I did wear MAC Foundations I was an NW45/NC50
Stila Foundations: J
NARS Foundations: Jamaica
Lorac: WD5 (Wet dry powder makeup)
Vincent Longo: Sienna
MUFE: caramel #6


My skin has combination undertones.  It's more pink/red around the perimeter, and golden in the middle.


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jan 17, 2007)

Mine are in my signature


----------



## aziza (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks ladies! I'm just waiting for others to contribute now (where ya'll at? Dang! lol). BTW I ordered some mineral foundation samples for Milan Minerals and Monave. I can't wait for them to  get here! I'll post if any of them work.


----------



## BinkysBaby (Feb 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SumtingSweet* 

 
_Thanks ladies! I'm just waiting for others to contribute now (where ya'll at? Dang! lol). BTW I ordered some mineral foundation samples for Milan Minerals and Monave. I can't wait for them to  get here! I'll post if any of them work._

 
I'll be waiting for the updates on Milan Minerals.


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Feb 15, 2007)

Mac NC27/NC30
Lorac S3
Nars Fiji


----------



## aziza (Feb 15, 2007)

Yay! Thank you SARAHluvsMAC!


----------



## aziza (Mar 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BinkysBaby* 

 
_I'll be waiting for the updates on Milan Minerals._

 
Added some more foundations on to my list! 

As for Milan Minerals I could not find a match
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I bet Candace could do it if we were standing face to face but over the internet...no. My skintone is...well different. What I might do is just send her a sample of a fdtn that best matches. She's collaborating with another MMU owner who custom mixes. We'll see about that though.

Anywho you should really give her product a shot. Candace is awesome and I'm loving all her eyeshadows and blushes.


----------



## capellanadea (Apr 30, 2007)

This info is soooooo useful! I've been using Select Tint in NC40 and Hyper Real in 400 in warmer months and I've thought that it looks too yellow on me. I think I have a bit of green undertones. 

To be honest, I still don't know for sure what my undertones are. sigh~

I have to hunt down Real Cosmetics!


----------



## sexypuma (Jun 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SumtingSweet* 

 
_Thanks ladies! I'm just waiting for others to contribute now (where ya'll at? Dang! lol)._

 
I am here but i don't wear foundation. Sorry couldn't contribute. I wonder how many of us just stop wearing foundation?


----------



## ~*STArPRINCEZZ* (Jul 6, 2007)

great info


----------



## erica_1020 (Jul 6, 2007)

MAC--NC45 in liquids
MAC--C7 in Studio Fix
Prescriptives--Antelope in liquids
Clinique Superfit--Toffee Bronze (closest match but a little orange)
Clinique Perfectly Real powder foundation --#144

Hope that helps someone.    I hope to find out what I am in Laura Mercier


----------



## s0o_r0qish (Jul 6, 2007)

thanks for this thread...i learned alot!


----------



## captodometer (Jul 21, 2007)

Studio Fix Fluid   NC50
Studio Fix    NC50 or C7
Studio Finish Matte  NW45
MUFE Liquid  Shade 18
L'Oreal HIP   Sepia 814


----------



## Danapotter (Sep 3, 2007)

MAC NC45

Smashbox C7

L'Oreal C7


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 4, 2007)

Wow! that helps.


----------



## AlluringTaxpaya (Sep 30, 2007)

Here's my list:

NC 45/50 (highlight/contour) in MAC liquids 
Medium Dark/Dark (highlight/contour) in MAC MSF Natural
C7 in MAC Studio Fix
Rich in Philosophy Supernatural Air Brushed Canvas
Rich in Mally Beauty Visible Skin Adjustable Coverage Foundation
Tan/C2 in Flori Roberts Cream to Powder Foundation

As I work with more products I will update my list! =D


----------



## Calhoune (Oct 8, 2007)

MAC - Foundation, Concealer: NC30. Blot powder, MSF Natural: Medium Dark
BE - Medium Beige
Make Up Store - Camel
Isadora Mineral Foundation - Medium Beige
Max Factor - 80. Bronze (most of their newer foundations use the same color codes. I just had to put that up because I LOVE age renew)
Maybelline (mousse and liquid) - Fawn

Mostly drugstore stuffs ^^;


----------



## zombie_candy (Oct 16, 2007)

Here's some of mine:

MAC SFF - NC37 (turned orange on me; will not repurchase)
Prescriptives Virtual Skin - Yellow/Orange Real Beige 09 (HG material)
Giorgio Armani Matte Silk - 6.5 (HG material)


----------



## anti_starlet8 (Jan 6, 2008)

MAC Studio Fix Powder - C40 - perfect match
Bobbi Brown Moisture Rich - 5 Honey, Corrector - Dark Peach (HG stuff), Creamy Concealer
Prescriptives Traceless - Level 4


----------



## Byu-ti Kasei (Jan 8, 2008)

MAC NW50/45
MAKEUP INTERNATIONAL CU/6
MAYBELLINE COCOA

Will add more as i discover more. 

at the end of this we should create a chart...

i currently use the makeup international foundation pallete to cross reference other brands... making it easier to find model's colours

bye!


----------



## deadSAVVY (Jan 12, 2008)

MAC SF concealor NW40 or NC45
Studio Tech in NC43-44
Studio Fix fluid NC 44
Loreal true match N7 for winter
Medium Dark MSF in winter and Dark for summer

HTH!


----------



## dominichulinda (Jan 21, 2008)

Medium Dark Nmsf


----------



## CrouchingAfroHiddenPick (Jan 25, 2008)

NC 42 MAC studio fix
medium dark MSF
Incognito-Tarte Smooth operator

Does anyone know what that equals out to in Stila and Becca foundations?


----------



## greatscott2000 (Feb 21, 2008)

I ran across this article and thought about us!

Spring Fashion 2008 - Searching for the Perfect Foundation Match -- New York Magazine


----------



## shellyshells (Feb 25, 2008)

Anyone know any NC40 brand equivalencies?


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 3, 2008)

Great thread! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Will update this post as I experiment with more foundations...

Skin type: combination (normal to slightly oily, sensitive, normal to dry in winter) 
frequent tendency to look either sallow or flushed (due to sensitivities)

Skin tone: medium-dark, golden/olive undertones

MAC Studio Fix Powder: C7 (HG Powder foundation!)

Prescriptives (HG line!!): 
Virtual Skin: Real Antelope
All Skins MMU: Level 4 Warm Medium
Virtual Matte: Fresh Antelope
Anywear Powder Foundation: Antelope (a little light due to spf)

Clinique Superbalanced: #15 Golden 
(got a sample of this; a little dark, may try different shade based on undertone)

Bobbi Brown Foundation Stick: 6.5 Warm Almond
(slightly orange, so I don't wear too much in the winter and Golden is too yellow/light)

Nars Sheer Glow - Macao (Med/Dark 4), works better in the summer, will try the lighter Tahoe or Cadiz in winter

Becca Stick Foundation - Syrup
Becca Tinted Moisturizer - Tobacco


----------



## milamonster (Mar 14, 2008)

nw 45
lancome suede 4
sephora 55 you choose either r or d, i wear both
nixie tantone 7 for everything but the powder
mary kay bronze 1


----------



## Mayuri (Mar 14, 2008)

MAC Studio Fix NC35/C4 
MAC Studio Tech NC37 
MAC Studio Fix Fluid NC35 
Stila IPF 40 Watts 
Clarins True Radiance 07 Tender Ivory 
Bobbi Brown Oil Free Foundation Natural  
L'Oreal True Match N4/W4 
Maybelline Dream Matte Mousse Natural Beige Medium
Maybelline Age Rewind Cream - blend of Light 4 and Medium 1
Revlon Colorstay Liquid Golden Beige 
Laura Mercier Oil Free Foundation Honey Beige


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 21, 2008)

Is anyone NW45 and using Milan Minerals.  I'd like to know what my match would be so I can wear the powder as bronzer?  Thanks!


----------



## ginger9 (Jun 3, 2008)

Not too many matches but hoping it'll help someone out.

MAC studio Fix C35

Equivalencies:
MAC studio Fix *NC35 *(honestly it's pretty much interchangeable with C35)
Shiseido Stick/Fluid Foundation *040 Natural Fair Ochre*
Lancome Photogenic Skin-Illuminating in *Buff (4)* (slightly more pink toned but lovely)
Lise Watier Teint Mousse Matifiant Foundation in *Beige Beige*
Giorgio Armani Luminous Silk Foundation *6.5* (A tad darker, but acceptable in the summer time)
Mac Studio Fix Fluid *NC30* (read that these run darker than Studio Fix and I agree)
Relvon Colorstay *Fresh Beige* (With the limited selection we have in Canada it's a pretty good match)


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jun 26, 2008)

Hey guys, I'm not sure if this would be helpful or not. I was on Camera Ready today, and found this chart. It has the MAC foundations and their equivalent in a bunch of other industry brands...

Again, not sure if it'll be helpful, but figured I'd post anyway, so here goes:

https://www.camerareadycosmetics.com...nCompChart.pdf

HTH


----------



## ambodidi (Jun 30, 2008)

MAC NC 30-35
Christian Dior 030
L'Oreal True Match W4
Meow Naughty Manx/Chautreaux 
all good matches. Keep them coming in, ladies!


----------



## artisick (Jul 13, 2008)

Such a useful thread!!


----------



## rmcandlelight (Jul 30, 2008)

Mac studio fix NW43
prescriptives-Virtual skin-antelope yellow/orange undertones
Loreal true match--N8 Cappacino


----------



## Duchess915 (Sep 2, 2008)

Not too many NW43 users.  Actually, I am between NW43 and NW45.  NW45 gives me a bronzed look as opposed to the NW43 which I'll probably use in the winter months.


----------



## lilMAClady (Sep 29, 2008)

Would _any _of the Giorgio Armani foundations work for an NC45?


----------



## elektra513 (Sep 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilMAClady* 

 
_Would any of the Giorgio Armani foundations work for an NC45?_

 
According to the GA website, in the luminous silk, #8 or #9 looks like it would be a good match.

HTH


----------



## tottycat (Dec 8, 2008)

MAC NC25 in Studio Tech.

Prescriptives Y/O Champagne
Giorgio Armani Designer Shaping Foundation in 6.
Clarins Instant Smooth 1.5
L'Oreal True Match W3
MUFE HD Makeup 120
MAC Select Tint SPF15 NC20/NC30 (depends on sun exposure)
Chanel Tient Innocence fluid makeup in No. 20 Clair


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 14, 2008)

- MAC Select SPF 15, Select Tint, and Satinfinish - NW45 
- Prescriptives All Skins Mineral Powder - Level 5 Warm 
- NARS Oil-Free Foundation - Benares 
- Prescripties Anything in Cocoa/Warm Cocoa (which is ever so slightly too yellow/light for me) 
- Bobbi Brown Oil-Free Even Finish Foundation (Liquid) - Walnut 
- Bobbi Brown Oil-Free Even Finish Compact (Cream to Powder) - Warm Walnut 

I would LOVE to be matched in a Becca shade.  Sadness. :-(


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Dec 14, 2008)

Hey any fellow nw45 gals using mufe mat+vel? What shade are you using?



Nevermind I picked up #75 yesterday and its a match....


----------



## Curly1908 (Jan 11, 2009)

Does anyone know what the equivalent of NW45 and NW50 in Bobbi Brown's Oil-free Even Finish Compact Foundation?

Would Walnut, Chestnut, or Espresso work?


----------



## PLAYAGIRL (Jan 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shellyshells* 

 
_Anyone know any NC40 brand equivalencies?_

 

I second this request.....


----------



## MAHALO (Jan 11, 2009)

My skin is normal/slightly dry but gets a little drier in the Winter and I prefer light coverage ... MAC Select NW43, MAC MSF NW43, MAC MSF Natural Dark, MAC STUDIO MIST Dark, Classified Era Airbrush Foundation R8 , MAC Mineralized foundation loose Dark, Bare Minerals 4N  Medium Dark.

I have been unable to find a good match in BB and a colorblind MA at Sephora color matched me to MUFE HD #177. It was much to dark for me.

This winter I got lighter with more yellow undertones so I switched to MAC Mineralized Satin NC45. EARTHEN GLOW minerals "Sherri-Lynn" Youthful Glow foundation works well too.

2ND UPDATE ... APRIL 4TH, 2009 ... After a 2 week vacation in the tropics, my skintone is has less yellow undertone and is darker. MY EG Sherri-Lynn is a little off so I shopped for foundation today. Bobbi Brown Moisure Rich foundation in warm almond 6.5 is very close. If I add a light dusting of Sherri-Lynn (lighter and more yellow than BB Warm Almond), the BB works. I like the feel of the BBB moisure Rich liquid. I had tried the tested the BB cream foundation some time ago. The Warm Almond in that formulation didn't work for me.

3RD UPDATE ... APRIL 21, 2009 .... The Bobbi Brown Moisure Rich in warm almond hasn't worked for me. The color is too rich. My tropic vacation color has faded. I like this foundation so much that I purchased Golden 6.0. It's looks much better than the Warm Almond.


----------



## chellaxx (Jan 17, 2009)

MAC:
studio tech NC43
studio finish NC42
Pressed blot powder medium/dark
studio fix fluid NC43.5 (Its way too dark, thanks to rubbish lighting in MAC)
studio sculpt foundation NC42
studio sculpt concealer NC42

EDIT:

revlon colorstay: golden caramel (PERFECT)


----------



## wifey806 (Jan 19, 2009)

my mom:
MAC Studio Fix Powder Foundation - C40
MUFE Hi Def 153
MAC Studio Finish Concealer: NC42

I am:
Studio Fix: C7 or NC50
Studio Finish concealer: NW40 (under eyes). NC45 (face)
MUFE HiDef - 173
MUFE mat Velvet+ in Caramel
MAC SFF: nw43


----------



## Avartsy (Feb 11, 2009)

MAC Studio Stick....NC50
MAC Studio Sculpt..NC50 (still on the fence w/ this)
MUFE HD...............175
MUFE Mat Velvet....75
Bobbi Brown...........Warm Almond (6.5)
MAC Concealers......NW45
Cargo ..................F80

Would anyone know the equivalent shade for Becca, since I'm an NC50?


----------



## __nini (Feb 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_Does anyone know what the equivalent of NW45 and NW50 in Bobbi Brown's Oil-free Even Finish Compact Foundation?

Would Walnut, Chestnut, or Espresso work?_

 
Walnut & Chestnut more than likely, but that's from knowing the Skin Foundation line (if BB foundations are universal for all lines).


----------



## Curly1908 (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *__nini* 

 
_Walnut & Chestnut more than likely, but that's from knowing the Skin Foundation line (if BB foundations are universal for all lines)._

 
Thx. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Would you happen to know what would be the equivalent of NW50 in MUFE Velvet + Matifying Foundation?


----------



## msbrenda (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi, I am a nc30 for the mac sculpt foundation... I was wondering can anyone tell me what is the equivalent for the Revlon Colorstay Liquid Foundation with soft... I know it was already mentioned that a user on here uses fresh beige, but she said that it not really a match. So I was wondering if anyone else uses a different shade?


----------



## letsbefriends (Mar 3, 2009)

does anyone know the equivalent for Shu Uemura Face Architect in 964 in Bobbi Brown's Skin Foundation line?

I use Shu Uemura Face Architect 964 (perfect), also Revlon Colorstay in Sand Beige, and same tone of MUFE HD (which TOO pink for me)


----------



## Entice (Mar 5, 2009)

MUFE 175
MAC Studio fix powder NW45
MAC foundation in NC50
Bobbi Brown oil free compact in 7/7.5 (not sure which one)


----------



## lovergirlrafiki (Mar 9, 2009)

Does anyone MUFE HD foundation equivalent to face atelier #10 ultra foundation.


----------



## Noussie (Mar 17, 2009)

I haven't used that many yet but here they are:

Mac studio sculpt foundation : NC44
Mac select cover up concealer : NC45 (not too sure if this is working for me tho )
Mac mineralize skinfinish : medium dark
EDM : medium tan

Update 30-11-09

MAC blot powder : Dark
MAC studio sculpt concealer : NW35 (Way better than the nc45 one!)


----------



## joojoobss (Mar 20, 2009)

i dont have one foundation that really matches my skin, so i mix 2 colors to try to match my skin color. 

-giorgio armani luminous silk foundation- 6 (looooooove this one so much, however i have gotten lighter... and 6 is now too dark. (DOES ANYONE KNOW IF THE COLOR DOWN IS ALSO AS OLIVE AS 6???)
-mac studio sculpt: mix of nc25 and nc40 (i know 25 and 40 are a big difference, however nc40 and nc30 were almost identical, however i found nc40 had more yellow compared to nc30, and they didn't nc 27)
-mac studio tech nc27
-mac mineralized satinfinish spf 15 - nc37 -wayyyyyyyy to orangy,,, (i bought it when i was darker)
-mac studio fix fluid spf 15 - nc37 - once again a little too dark, its more for summer
-smashbox high definition healthy fx foundation - medium (it was one of those promo from smashbox that came in 4 color choices.. light, medium, dark.. blah blah... not much to choose from, and obvious enough.. doesnt match very well.
-Nars balanced foundation- fiji, and Barcelona (this foundation oxidize sooo much!, it gets sooo much darker once you put it on your face)
-lancome color ideal - II-40 (w)
-makeup forever- liquid lift foundation - 31503, or is it 5?
-maybelline dream liquid mousse - 2.5 
-maybelline mineral power foundation - medium 0
-clinique supermoisture makeup - 10 beige (M-N)
-laura mercier- vanilla beige
-revlon color stay - 330 natural tan 
-revlon age defying - dry skin 13 golden beige
-CG tru blend- (3) 450

i went to prescriptives to get a custom blend foundation, i really liked the color it was light medium with A LOT, A LOT of pumps of olive (green) color. however i do not like the formulation, for me it doesnt blend well at all.


----------



## prettyplump04 (Mar 24, 2009)

Wow I wonder if there are any NW47 on this board? Anyway, I'm a newbie to the board and here is what I use:

Mac Select Spf15 liquid foundation: NW47
Mac Studio Tech: NW47
Mac Mineralized Loose Foundation Powder: Deeper Dark

I love how studio tech covers and really don't need to use concealer with it but I bought this shade in the summer and I don't know if it's too dark or not in the winter. I asked an MA there and he thought it wasn't but I'm going to try another number just to be sure. 

As for the mineralized loose foundation poweder I think its great for everyday, on the go, sheer coverage. They claim you can build the coverage with this, but the only way I see this possible is by layering it over top of my studio tech or select spf15 liquid foundation. I might can wet a foundation brush and then apply but I have to test it out and see for sure...

I want to try the new sculpt foundation but i heard it's not good for people with oily skin or someone that's acne prone. My skin for some reasons these days has been extra oily and my skin is extra sensitive to products with alot of oil in them. Is there anyone that has oily skin have luck with this product?


----------



## awilda429 (Mar 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PLAYAGIRL* 

 
_I second this request....._

 
MAC NC40 in all formulations
MAC studio finish concealer NW25
MAC mineralize skin finish natural Medium Plus
MAC Bronzing powder in Matte Bronze

Mufe #128 HD


----------



## Curly1908 (Mar 31, 2009)

MAC NW50
MUFE Mat Velvet #80


----------



## minissha (Apr 3, 2009)

Hello,

I use the following products:

_MAC Studio Fix NC44 liquid foundation_ See update below...
MAC Studio Fix #4 powder

I don't wear makeup on a daily basis - a total novice to makeup. I am really glad that I found this site - such a wealth of information!

5/2/09 update:


 Studio Fix NC44 looked a little golden on my skin, so I went back to MAC. The MA matched me with NW40. But, it turned a bit ashy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Bobbi Brown Oil-free foundation in #5 (Honey). I am unsure if this is the right color for me - a bit orange. But the pictures I took looked fine. 
 Revlon ColorStay oil-control foundation in Rich Tan and Golden Caramel. I combine the two colors. It looks good except for the oil-control part (which has not quite worked in my case). 
 MUFE HD #153 - Although the foundation seemed a bit "powdery/cakey" a first, it settled into a beautiful finish. I will buy this from Sephora soon (and keep my fingers crossed that this is the HG foundation for me). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



5/18/09 update:

Heaven only knows the right foundation match for me! I've been to Sephora thrice to find a color match in MUFE HD/Mat Velvet foundations. I have noticed that many MA's try to match me to shades that are much darker than my skin tone. Then, they are in a dilemma when those shades do not work. Have other women of color experienced this too? 

So...the list of department store brands I've tried but haven't found the (almost) perfect match are: SmashBox, CoverFx, Clinique, Bobbi Brown, Prescriptives (custom blend), Shu Umeura and Dior. I used MAC StudioFix in the past. I do not remember getting any breakouts from the foundation. So, I'll take my final trek back to MAC. If nothing pans out, I'll wait a couple of months before I try foundations again. My poor eyes and face need a break from the blinding beauty of all of those shades. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My hope is still alive that I will find my HG foundation!

Any suggestions for foundation matching are appreciated. 

I love this forum!


----------



## Jade09 (Apr 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *minissha* 

 
_Hello,

Few questions about equivalencies to MAC NC44:

Is MUFE 170 the right match for MAC NC44? 
What is the equivalent color in MUFE F&B? 
What are the color equivalencies in Bobbi Brown and CoverFx 
Thank you for your help._

 
I usually fluctuate between NC42 (winter) and NC44(summer). And I would think the best best would be MUFE HD 173 (I use the 170 in the winter). Hope that helps!


----------



## BionicWoman (Apr 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *minissha* 

 
_Hello,

I use the following products:

MAC Studio Fix NC44 liquid foundation
MAC Studio Fix C4 powder

I don't wear makeup on a daily basis. Recently I have had a renewed interest in learning about makeup application. I am really glad that I found this forum - such a wealth of information!

Few questions about equivalencies to MAC NC44:

Is MUFE 170 the right match for MAC NC44? 
What is the equivalent color in MUFE F&B? 
What are the color equivalencies in Bobbi Brown and CoverFx 
Thank you for your help._

 
I'm an NC44 and I wear MUFE HD Foundation in 170 Caramel


----------



## beautyaddict08 (Apr 21, 2009)

MAC studio tech nw47
Iman cream to powder earth 5
iman liquid foundation earth 4


----------



## beautyaddict08 (Apr 21, 2009)

Yay. Another NW47.


----------



## nichollecaren (Apr 21, 2009)

MAC Studio Fix C7
Revlon Color Stay Caramel
Black Opal Truly Topaz
maybelline dream matte mousse toffee
Dream matte pressed powder Hazelnut (i tend to buy my powders dark)
MAC Blot Powder Deep Dark
Marykay Full coverage foundation in bronze 507 full -this is my perfect match (507 medium is a totally different shade, looks orange)
Iman clay2
Milani Spiced almond


----------



## BionicWoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *minissha* 

 
_Hello,

I use the following products:

MAC Studio Fix NC44 liquid foundation
MAC Studio Fix C4 powder

I don't wear makeup on a daily basis. Recently I have had a renewed interest in learning about makeup application. I am really glad that I found this forum - such a wealth of information!

Few questions about equivalencies to MAC NC44:

Is MUFE 170 the right match for MAC NC44? 
What is the equivalent color in MUFE F&B? 
What are the color equivalencies in Bobbi Brown and CoverFx 
Thank you for your help._

 
...and in Bobbi Brown, I wear the foundation in "Golden"


----------



## Nadine12 (May 10, 2009)

somebody have equals for NC40 studio fix fluid skin color????????


----------



## moonlit (May 18, 2009)

I have would be happy if I can get fdn equiv for 

1)Mufe matt velvet
4)Georgio Aramani LSF
3)MUFE face and body
4)Laura mercier tinted moisturiser


I wear mac sff in NC 42 (it is a little orangish after applying it)
MUFE hd fdn in 153 mixed with FA in zero (153 is too yellowy)
RCMA shinto2
mac face and body C5 
mac hyper real nc 400 (I have nc300 and can get away with NC 300 as well)
occ skin : Y3
Face Atelier : #7 
Jouer Moisturising tint - golden (I have bronzed and its dark for me so I am guessing 'golden' would be correct for my skintone
Chanel Vitalumier : not sure- was matches #40 natural beige and it looks pink and rest of my body is yellow- yuck.. 

thanks!


----------



## vuittongirl (May 27, 2009)

im nc45 but it seems to dry a little on the dark side, and nc44 is too light.
i tried estee lauder in bronze and again it was too dark.

i dont have a sephora near me and would like to try mufe HD foundation. I have to order online and think id be 170.. maybe 173.. i dont know im more yellow/olive than peachy or pink or beige.

any other nc44-nc45's use mufe hd?


----------



## MAHALO (Jun 2, 2009)

Does anyone know which shade of BECCA powder or CARGO foundation will work for MAC NC45 - NW43?


----------



## *neerja* (Jun 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PLAYAGIRL* 

 
_I second this request....._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nadine12* 

 
_somebody have equals for NC40 studio fix fluid skin color????????_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shellyshells* 

 
_Anyone know any NC40 brand equivalencies?_

 
I'm around NC40

*Dior SKin Nude: 031*. I was matched to a 040 but that foundation oxidizes wayyyyyyy too much at the end of the day. even then, when i first put it on, it was just a lil darker than my skin because it has neutral undertones, but it got darker and darker as the day went on. shades ending in "1" have yellow undertones. this shade was a littttttttle too light when i first put it on, but slowly turned into my almost perfect match. and so far this is the most perfect foundation i've used. 

*NARS Oil-free: Barcelona/St. Tropez.* a NARS MUA applied barcelona on me, it was alright but not the most perfect match. i checked the shade descriptions later and the next shade darker, St. Tropez has the yellow undertones and barcelona has neutral. so i will be trying st. tropez soon. 

*MUFE HD Foundation: 123. *i was matched to 128 by the SA but did my research and now i tried 123 which is a much better match

*MUFE Mat Velvet: 55.* a pretty good match. could go a TIINYYY bit lighter though *-) if they have something lighter with yellow undertones

*Prescriptives Virtual Matte: Fresh Beige.* a pretty good colour match. 

*Giorgio Armani Luminous Silk: 6.5. *Initially matched to a 7 by the SA but i noticed its a little too dark and "pinkish/peach" and I read that 6.5 is the yellow shade so I will be trying that. 

*Griogio Armani Face Fabric: 03.* umm pretty good colour match but a teeeeeeensy bit too pinkish/peachish. 

*Bare Escentuals: Medium Beige.* it wasnt a good match because I'm very yellow and they only have neutral and cool  undertones. so this shade was a better match from the rest but still wasnt good enough

these are so far what I can think on top of my head. When i go home, I'll update more.
So I don't know why all the SAs tend to put on foundation that is too dark. so do your own research online first and ask for shades that you think will be the closest matches. their lighting is always weird so in the stores it loooks like a good match, not when you walk out in natural light or even at home. I'm still on the quest for my HG foundation that is everything I want a foundation to be INCLUDING a GOOD MATCH! keep in mind that these shades are closer to my skintone. I have yet to find a foundation that is the PERFECT match for me.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vuittongirl* 

 
_im nc45 but it seems to dry a little on the dark side, and nc44 is too light.
i tried estee lauder in bronze and again it was too dark.

i dont have a sephora near me and would like to try mufe HD foundation. I have to order online and think id be 170.. maybe 173.. i dont know im more yellow/olive than peachy or pink or beige.

any other nc44-nc45's use mufe hd?_

 
I am NC45 and the MUFE HD in 173 is a perfect match on me it is less orangey than MAC NC45 IMO..I have yellow undertones to my skin as well


----------



## User36 (Jun 13, 2009)

Update:
I also have noticed that makeup salespersons tend to match me to shades that are too dark.  I was matched to NC44, but it looked too dark and orange.  Studio Fix powder in NC42 is the closest match I have found, but I don't like the consistency of it or how it darkens.

-Couldn't find a match in Mary Kay.
-Revlon Colorstay in Golden Caramel and Rich Tan almost worked, but the undertone isn't yellow enough.
-For MUFE HD in #153, the undertone isn't yellow enough.

So I'm still looking.

You may or may not want to try:
1. Bobbi Brown Oil-Free Even Finish in #4.5 Warm Natural topped with Golden Orange pressed powder.
2. MAC Face and Body in C5.
3. MAC Studio Fix Fluid in NC42 in combination with NC44.
4. Stila Natural Finish in, I believe, e, f, or g.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *minissha* 

 
_Hello,

I use the following products:

MAC Studio Fix NC44 liquid foundation See update below...
MAC Studio Fix #4 powder

I don't wear makeup on a daily basis - a total novice to makeup. I am really glad that I found this site - such a wealth of information!

5/2/09 update:

 Studio Fix NC44 looked a little golden on my skin, so I went back to MAC. The MA matched me with NW40. But, it turned a bit ashy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Bobbi Brown Oil-free foundation in #5 (Honey). I am unsure if this is the right color for me - a bit orange. But the pictures I took looked fine. 
 Revlon ColorStay oil-control foundation in Rich Tan and Golden Caramel. I combine the two colors. It looks good except for the oil-control part (which has not quite worked in my case). 
 MUFE HD #153 - Although the foundation seemed a bit "powdery/cakey" a first, it settled into a beautiful finish. I will buy this from Sephora soon (and keep my fingers crossed that this is the HG foundation for me). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



5/18/09 update:

Heaven only knows the right foundation match for me! I've been to Sephora thrice to find a color match in MUFE HD/Mat Velvet foundations. I have noticed that many MA's try to match me to shades that are much darker than my skin tone. Then, they are in a dilemma when those shades do not work. Have other women of color experienced this too? 

So...the list of department store brands I've tried but haven't found the (almost) perfect match are: SmashBox, CoverFx, Clinique, Bobbi Brown, Prescriptives (custom blend), Shu Umeura and Dior. I used MAC StudioFix in the past. I do not remember getting any breakouts from the foundation. So, I'll take my final trek back to MAC. If nothing pans out, I'll wait a couple of months before I try foundations again. My poor eyes and face need a break from the blinding beauty of all of those shades. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My hope is still alive that I will find my HG foundation!

Any suggestions for foundation matching are appreciated. 

I love this forum!_


----------



## Sophisto (Jul 1, 2009)

Im MAC NC45 and I use MUFE HD 173 as well. I agree with the poster that said it is less orangey than MAC.

Does any one know what the Mat Velvet+ would be for NC45?


----------



## AdrianUT (Jul 3, 2009)

I have very, very yellow/golden undertones. I am almost always matched too dark for my actual shade. Every time I go to a makeup counter no matter what skintone the MUA has, they choose too dark for me. I don't even let them match me anymore I choose for myself since I do know my own skin especially since I am oily now.I know foundations are going to oxidize on me especially in the darker colors and I end up looking like an oompa loompa.

MAC Studio Stick NC45
MAC studio fix fluid NC45 is way too light and NC50 is too dark/orange
MAC studio fix powder C7
MUFE HD 170 is too light, 173 wrong undertones, 175 too red/dark :-( (How I hoped I could own this).
MUFE Mat Velvet 70 
MUFE Face and Body 18 or 12 in the summer.
Bobbi Brown Skin Foundation in Golden
Bobbi Brown Oil free Compact in Golden
MAC Moisture Cover in NW40 (under eyes and on melasma in a pinch)
Revlon Colorstay Liquid Foundation- Caramel
Milani Even Tone Powder foundation-Caramel
MAC Blot in Deep Dark (Will probably get one shade lighter next time)
Bobbi Brown Oil free liquid- Warm Almond (these run a little lighter but, I can't stand how it smells).
Covergirl Queen Natural Hue liquid makeup in Almond Glow (awesome match but more of a tinted moisturizer).
Revlon New Complexion Compact in Caramel (little bit too dark)
Maybelline Dream Matte Mousse in Caramel (undertone is too neutral for me)
Maybelline Dream Matte Liquid in Caramel. Pretty good in the Fall when I'm a little lighter but, also the undertone is kind of neutral not yellow enough for me. Kind looks different from when I got it but, I could be tripping.


----------



## lady_photog (Jul 3, 2009)

MAC NC42 in Moistureblend--orangey, not enough moisture for my skin
MAC Blot Powder Dark
Stila Illuminating 70 watts--works well for my dry skin
Prescriptives All Skins Mineral Makeup Level 4 Warm Light--new, really liking this one so far

EDIT: The prescriptives broke me the hell out, I'm not a happy camper. Very shocked by this.
UPDATE: Revlon Colorstay in Toast (Normal/Dry) Formula, currently working well for me.


----------



## makeuplover7239 (Jul 28, 2009)

Has anyone compared MUFE's Face and Body in #12 and Bobbi Brown's Skin Foundation in Warm Almond(6.5)?
I got them side by side, cos I thought MUFE face and body looked lighter than the BB foundation.

I used them side by side and MUFE's is on the browner side, while BB is on the orangish side. They both look good on days where I wear it separately. Dont know if I look like my face is more tanned than my body is
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Any suggestions?


----------



## CookieAura (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm around NC40 (Wear NC35 in the winter months)

MUFE Mat Velvet: 35 Vanilla

MUFE HD: 128 Almond

Clarins Truly Matte: Hazelnut

Bare Escentuals: I was matched as Golden Medium, but I thought it was too light. 

Clinique Superfit: Beige

Prescriptives All Skin Mineral Makeup liquid: Level 3 Warm Light

If anyone has the color equivalent for Revlon Colorstay, let me know!


----------



## cutemiauw (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm new to this as well, so here goes:

MAC Select tint SPF15: NC 44 (I know this line was discontinued 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so now I'm on the lookout for a new foundation/tinted moisturizer) 
MAC Studio Finish Concealer: NC 45 -> too orangey 
Bobbi Brown Creamy Concealer: Golden -> less orange than NC45 but still a tad too orange. Perfect when combined with the Pale Yellow loose powder 
MAC MSF Natural Medium Dark (perfect!) 

Tried the Armani LSF, and the lady matched me with #9. Not sure yet if it's a good match. Any of you have a similar experience?
Update: got a little paler over winter, then went to Armani counter on 29.01, let the MUA put the foundation on my face. Matched with #8 and perfectly happy with it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I think I might be between #8 in winter and #9 in summer.

Also, I would like know if NARS foundation is good and if any of you could recommend a possible color for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Update: NARS doesn't have the perfect color for me. One is too light and the other is too orange 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thank you in advance!


----------



## loyad (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi everyone

I'm a newbie and this is my first post.

Estee Lauder double wear light - intensity 5
Sleek creme to powder - terracotta
Becca luminous skin - nuba
Maybelline superstay - caramel
maybelline wonder finish - caramel
MAC studio fix - NC50 (slightly too dark)


----------



## eiffadea (Aug 19, 2009)

i hv oily t-zone and normal/dry u-zone..and find this foundation works for me..

MAC studio fix fluid NC42
EDM Medium Tan
Revlon Colorstay with Soflex combination/oily in toast


----------



## elektra513 (Aug 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAHALO* 

 
_My skin is normal/slightly dry but gets a little drier in the Winter and I prefer light coverage ... MAC Select NW43, MAC MSF NW43, MAC MSF Natural Dark, MAC STUDIO MIST Dark, Classified Era Airbrush Foundation R8 , MAC Mineralized foundation loose Dark, Bare Minerals 4N  Medium Dark.

I have been unable to find a good match in BB and a colorblind MA at Sephora color matched me to MUFE HD #177. It was much to dark for me.

This winter I got lighter with more yellow undertones so I switched to MAC Mineralized Satin NC45. EARTHEN GLOW minerals "Sherri-Lynn" Youthful Glow foundation works well too.

2ND UPDATE ... APRIL 4TH, 2009 ... After a 2 week vacation in the tropics, my skintone is has less yellow undertone and is darker. MY EG Sherri-Lynn is a little off so I shopped for foundation today. Bobbi Brown Moisure Rich foundation in warm almond 6.5 is very close. If I add a light dusting of Sherri-Lynn (lighter and more yellow than BB Warm Almond), the BB works. I like the feel of the BBB moisure Rich liquid. I had tried the tested the BB cream foundation some time ago. The Warm Almond in that formulation didn't work for me.

3RD UPDATE ... APRIL 21, 2009 .... The Bobbi Brown Moisure Rich in warm almond hasn't worked for me. The color is too rich. My tropic vacation color has faded. I like this foundation so much that I purchased Golden 6.0. It's looks much better than the Warm Almond._

 
BB foundation is very hit or miss for me depending on the time of year. I was matched to Warm Almond but it matches my skin only during summer. I want to try Golden, but am unsure about it based on online swatch. How much lighter is Golden IRL?


----------



## elektra513 (Aug 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lady_photog* 

 
_MAC NC42 in Moistureblend--orangey, not enough moisture for my skin
MAC Blot Powder Dark
Stila Illuminating 70 watts--works well for my dry skin
Prescriptives All Skins Mineral Makeup Level 4 Warm Light--new, really liking this one so far

EDIT: The prescriptives broke me the hell out, I'm not a happy camper. Very shocked by this.
UPDATE: Revlon Colorstay in Toast (Normal/Dry) Formula, currently working well for me._

 
I'm shocked the Px broke you out too. My skin never looked better than when I used the All Skins mmu. I normally wear Level 4 warm medium, but want to try warm light in the winter time when my skin is lighter.


----------



## krystels123 (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm so glad to have found this forum. Has anyone tried any of the Illamasqua shades?


----------



## Isis (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm also looking for an Illamasqua equivalent to NW15.


----------



## reesecup1908 (Aug 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AdrianUT* 

 
_MUFE HD 170 is too light, 173 wrong undertones, 175 too red/dark :-( (How I hoped I could own this)._

 
I have the same problem! I'm an NC 45. The MUA at Sephora matched me with MUFE HD 173, but when I got home, I was looking too green.  I returned it for 170, but it's a little too light. So I'll set it with a light "dusting" of MAC Select Sheer Loose Powder in NC45 to warm me back up a little bit. But doing that practically defeats the purpose of using HD.

But I tried MUFE Mat-Velvet #65 and that matches me perfectly.


----------



## reesecup1908 (Sep 1, 2009)

Also, has anyone know the NC45 equivalent for Bare Minerals by Bare Escentials? A friend said I should try it but I can't figure out how their colors work.


----------



## MAHALO (Sep 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elektra513* 

 
_BB foundation is very hit or miss for me depending on the time of year. I was matched to Warm Almond but it matches my skin only during summer. I want to try Golden, but am unsure about it based on online swatch. How much lighter is Golden IRL?_

 
Golden is a good shade/shade and half lighter than Warm Almond and the tone is different. Golden is quite yellow toned. Comparing liquid foundations, GOLDEN is just a half shade darker than MAC NC45.

hth


----------



## nattyngeorge (Sep 15, 2009)

MAC Studio Fix Fluid NC40
MAC Studio Sculpt Foundation NC37-40 (40 is more yellow)
MAC Mineralize Satinfinish NC40 (Slightly too tan/yellow, I may need NC37)
MAC Hyper Real Foundation NC400
MAC Face & Body C4
MAC Blot Powder Medium/Dark
MAC Studio Finish & Select Cover up in NW25

Estee Lauder Double Wear Foundation in Tawny

Make Up Forever HD Foundation in #128 (perfect match)
Make Up Forever Face & Body Foundation in #34
Make Up Matte Velvet Foundation in #35 or #40

Lancome Effacernes Concealer in Beige III (Neutral)

Armani Luminous Silk Foundation in 6.5

Bobbi Brown Oil Free Even Finish Foundation in Warm Natural

Palladio Wet/Dry Foundation in Cypress Beige (Slightly pink)

Temptu Airbrush 008 Honey


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sophisto* 

 
_Im MAC NC45 and I use MUFE HD 173 as well. I agree with the poster that said it is less orangey than MAC.

Does any one know what the Mat Velvet+ would be for NC45?_

 
I wear #70 Caramel in the Mat Velvet


----------



## longhornsgirl (Sep 15, 2009)

Nw 35, Mufe 153 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 15, 2009)

Also let me add.....MUFE Mat Velvet+ does not work well for my skin because my skin is sooooo dry....My Mom's skin is oily and she loves it but for some reason it makes me look to shiney ...HD on the other hand looks perfect IMO...Face & Body seems way to thin....or something I need to work with it more but it is so watery or something...


----------



## n_c (Sep 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAHALO* 

 
_Does anyone know which shade of BECCA powder or *CARGO foundation will work for MAC NC45 - NW43*?_

 
Shade F60 might work for you.


----------



## MAHALO (Sep 18, 2009)

MAC NC45, MAC NW43, and BB GOLDEN all work for me depending on the time of year. I purchased REVLON COLORSTAY CARMEL (normal/dry) formula recently. it's much closer to MAC SPF NW43 than NC45 or BB GOLDEN


----------



## makeuplover7239 (Sep 19, 2009)

Any one tried Cover FX foundations? I am trying to find the exact match. I have cargo in F70 , cover fx in B25 and MAC Select Tint in NC50 to try out.

UPDATE:

Cargo in F70 is way too red than any yellow/golden undertones


----------



## ms. kendra (Sep 25, 2009)

NC45 in MAC Studio Fix Fluid
MUFE HD - #173 (this is a perfect match-I agree that it's less orange than SFF)
MSF Natural - Dark
Revlon Color Stay - Caramel


----------



## lwashington89 (Oct 1, 2009)

MAC MINERALIZE Satinfinish NC50 (a little dark and orange)
MAC Studio Fix Fluid NC50 (too dark I thought it worked but this didnt turn orange only darker)
MSF Natural Dark/Medium Deep
MAC Blot Powder in Dark
Revlon Colorstay Oily/Combination 400 Caramel 
Milani Spice Almond
Smashbox HD Liquid Foundation/ Cream Full Coverage in D1 (great color, coverage, and finish)
Iman Cover Cream Clay Medium Dark (something like that but i know its a clay shade)
MUFE Mat Velvet+ in 70

I tried MUFE HD 177 too dark good yellow undertone/ 175 a little red


----------



## latinalovesmac (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi everyone!!! Does anyone know what color I would be in the new NARS Sheer glow foundation if I am a nc40/42? I am thinking I am Tahoe, but we don't have NARS nearby so I can't swatch it to be sure.


----------



## mufey (Oct 5, 2009)

MAC NC40/2.
MUFE F&B 34.
Giorgio Armani Face Fabric 4.
Bobbi Brown Tinted Moisturiser in Medium to Dark.
Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturiser in Sand (winter) or Almond (summer).
Dior Skin Forever Powder in 040.


----------



## MAHALO (Oct 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *loyad* 

 
_Hi everyone

I'm a newbie and this is my first post.

Estee Lauder double wear light - intensity 5
Sleek creme to powder - terracotta
Becca luminous skin - nuba
Maybelline superstay - caramel
maybelline wonder finish - caramel
MAC studio fix - NC50 (slightly too dark)_

 
I tried BECCA Luminous Skin - NUBA. Although I love the feel and sheerness of this tinted moisturizer the color is off. It's not yellow enough and a little too dark for my NC45, BB GOLDEN (best) skintone. Can you suggest a shade that might work better for me? I have to order online. There is no store nearby where I can test the colors.

tia


----------



## AdrianUT (Nov 1, 2009)

Add to matches for C7 and between NC45 and NC50 is Nar's Sheer glow in Macao!! Very yellow toned I will have to test it again now that its Fall and I have lightened a bit.  I tried Cadiz today and its a pretty good match also but a smidge light. 

Another match for me is Cover FX mineral pressed powder in B15.


----------



## MAHALO (Nov 2, 2009)

MAC NC45, MAC NW43, and BB GOLDEN all work for me depending on the time of year. I purchased BECCA Luminious Skin Color in NUBIA and TOBBACCO and BECCA Stick Foundation in BRIOCHE.  NUBIA is very neutral (almost olive) in tone a tad too dark for me. But because it is so sheer, I can use it on my chin if I blend a lighter warmer color into it. TOBACCO is a good shade for me. It's a lot less yellow than BB GOLDEN and less orangy than MAC NC45. It most closely resembles the tone of REVELON Color Stay in Carmel but it's just a hair lighter. The tone of the Stick Foundation in BRIOCHE is off for me. It's not warm enough.


----------



## MissRobot (Nov 12, 2009)

medium combination skin
MAC Studio Fix Powder/Fluid and Studio Sculpt NC40
MAC Face and Body Foundation C4
NARS Sheer Matte Foundation Barcelona

I'm having a hard time figuring out my MUFE match. Any ideas?


----------



## MAHALO (Nov 12, 2009)

I purchased another color BECCA stick foundation. It works. The color is SYRUP. It's warmer and a little lighter than BRIOCHE. It should work well for MAC NC45, BB GOLDEN complexions.


----------



## Curly1908 (Nov 12, 2009)

MAC - NW50
MUFE Mat Velvet - #80 (Cognac)
Bobbi Brown - Chestnut


----------



## laptoplovie (Nov 17, 2009)

Hi ladies

Could I please get your thoughts.  I currently use either BB (Warm Almond) or Becca (Treacle), and was tempted by the Nars Skin Glow foundations.  The MUA recommended New Guinea.  He also used Palm Beach underneath to give that added glow. It looked perfect. However, I'm wondering whether New Guinea is right for me as it's got red undertones, and my skin has yellow.  I tried it alone today, and it looks okay, but I'm wondering whether Benares (dark with golden undertones) or Trinidad (dark with yellow undertones) would be better.  However, they might be too dark.

Any thoughts??

Thanks in advance.


----------



## minni4bebe (Nov 23, 2009)

Im NC40 and got nars sheer glow in Barcelona. At first, I thought it was perfect but now I think I need a shade darker although Syracuse was to orange. Any idea if tahoe would be better?


----------



## DaniCakes (Nov 30, 2009)

MAC Studio  Fix in C7
MUFE HD in 173
Revlon HD Foundation in Caramel
MAC Mineralized Foundation in Dark
MAC Studiofix Concealer NW 40
MAC Studiofix Fluid in NC 45 (Winter) and NW 43 Summer (still a little too red)


----------



## lenchen (Dec 2, 2009)

Here goes,
MAC: NC50/C7
MUFE MAT VELVET: #70
MUFE FACE & BODY:#12 Caramel
MUFE HD Foundation: #177
NARS Sheer Glow: New Guinea
NARS Sheer Matte: New Guinea
NARS Oil free: New Guinea
Revelon Colour Stay: 400 Caramel


----------



## lenchen (Dec 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laptoplovie* 

 
_Hi ladies

Could I please get your thoughts. I currently use either BB (Warm Almond) or Becca (Treacle), and was tempted by the Nars Skin Glow foundations. The MUA recommended New Guinea. He also used Palm Beach underneath to give that added glow. It looked perfect. However, I'm wondering whether New Guinea is right for me as it's got red undertones, and my skin has yellow. I tried it alone today, and it looks okay, but I'm wondering whether Benares (dark with golden undertones) or Trinidad (dark with yellow undertones) would be better. However, they might be too dark.

Any thoughts??

Thanks in advance._

 
I'm a new guinea in NARS Sheer glow and i'm looking at it right now  it definately has yellow undertones. I'm an NC 50 in MAC, and 177 in MUFE that foundation has yellow undertones if you go with NARS Trinidad, it  is waay to dark for you and Benares would definately be too red as benares is red based.


----------



## Hannaleh (Dec 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *captodometer* 

 
_Studio Fix Fluid NC50
Studio Fix NC50 or C7
Studio Finish Matte NW45
MUFE Liquid Shade 18
L'Oreal HIP Sepia 814_

 

*I am also Mac studio fix 50; what shade would i be in Mac body fluid-waterproof- and in MUFE powder foundation & bronzer ?*

*I believe, i just posted the same question in the Recs section.*


----------



## Hannaleh (Dec 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Byu-ti Kasei* 

 
_MAC NW50/45
MAKEUP INTERNATIONAL CU/6
MAYBELLINE COCOA

Will add more as i discover more. 

at the end of this we should create a chart...
_

 
*Excellent idea!*


----------



## shimmercoconut (Jan 1, 2010)

I just bought Nars Sheer Glow in Syracuse 
I am Nc 42 in studio sculpt
Toast in Colorstay


----------



## AdrianUT (Jan 1, 2010)

My latest matches for C7's/Between NC45 and NC50s are MUFE Duo Mat powder foundation in 214 (dark beige) its a really good match for me, could be possible HG status . I also have been wearing MAC Face and Body in C6 on and off and its working (prob. b/c I'm more pale for winter but its so sheer I could prob. wear it all year long).
Also another good match for me this winter is Clinique Almost powder foundation in Deep Honey it's more neutral/beige than yellow toned. Looks gorgeous on the skin but don't ever get caught in a photo with this on it will totally wash you out.  MAC Mineralize skinfinish in Med. Dark is a match as well but breaks me out. I used to wear it in Dark but this oxidizes a good amount and the breakouts made me give up on it. 

Hannaleh I would maybe try the MAC Face and Body in C7 or N9. I tried C7 and it was too dark for me in the summer. Duo matte in 216 (Caramel) may work for you but its a little red based. HTH


----------



## ambodidi (Jan 3, 2010)

MAC NC30-35, yellow and peach tones. Does anyone know what I could be in MUFE HD? I'm thinking 120, 125, or 127.  I've never seen them IRL.


----------



## elektra513 (Jan 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AdrianUT* 

 
_My latest matches for C7's/Between NC45 and NC50s are MUFE Duo Mat powder foundation in 214 (dark beige) its a really good match for me, could be possible HG status . I also have been wearing MAC Face and Body in C6 on and off and its working (prob. b/c I'm more pale for winter but its so sheer I could prob. wear it all year long).
Also another good match for me this winter is Clinique Almost powder foundation in Deep Honey it's more neutral/beige than yellow toned. Looks gorgeous on the skin but don't ever get caught in a photo with this on it will totally wash you out.  MAC Mineralize skinfinish in Med. Dark is a match as well but breaks me out. I used to wear it in Dark but this oxidizes a good amount and the breakouts made me give up on it. 

Hannaleh I would maybe try the MAC Face and Body in C7 or N9. I tried C7 and it was too dark for me in the summer. Duo matte in 216 (Caramel) may work for you but its a little red based. HTH_

 
Any updates on the Nars foundation? Do you still like the Macao shade?


----------



## Indigowaters (Jan 17, 2010)

I wanna know that too. I'm an NC50 and picked up Trinidad today. The mua put it on in the store and it looked perfect (of course) but when I got home, it was too dark. I should've went to Neiman's to pick up Macao like I first thought but I don't like that snooty little mall. Oh well, I'll just have to take it back tomorrow and try again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elektra513* 

 
_Any updates on the Nars foundation? Do you still like the Macao shade?_


----------



## jazm1n3s (Jan 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ambodidi* 

 
_MAC NC30-35, yellow and peach tones. Does anyone know what I could be in MUFE HD? I'm thinking 120, 125, or 127.  I've never seen them IRL._

 
I'm NC35, have yellow undertone and I was matched with MUFE HD in 120 by a MUA at Sephora. I think it was a good match.


----------



## AdrianUT (Jan 17, 2010)

Macao is really good for me when I have more of a tan in the summer and Cadiz is an ok match but the wrong undertones for me. I also swatched New Orleans and it is darker than Macao so didnt work at all. So if you have tried New Guinea and Benares and they are too dark I would try New Orleans.

Also another note the Sheer Matte is slightly lighter than the sheer glow. 

HTH


----------



## elektra513 (Jan 17, 2010)

I got a sample of Cadiz and Macao to try, and it seems like Macao is suitable, but I haven't worn it all over and to work, etc. I still have a few bottles of Px Virtual Skin left, so I'm taking my time to find alternatives. Damn, I am really going to miss Px *sniff sniff*

I will try Clinique next though--got samples of Superbalanced in #15 and 17 and 15 is too dark for right now, but I think would be fine in the summer. Will need to go back and get another sample of the next golden shade up from that (not sure which that is though). I appreciate that Clinique takes undertone into consideration...

Also, I am done with Bobbi Brown. None of her foundations match me. I got a sample of BB Skin in Golden and it is sooooo yellow. Too yellow. Sucks because Warm Almond is orange and way too dark. I know it's best to wear a yellow-_toned_ foundation, but not a yellow-_colored_ one.

I need a more neutral foundation. *sigh*


----------



## Indigowaters (Jan 18, 2010)

Well I went to the Nars counter yesterday and apparently Syracuse is my match even though I'm an NC50, so I don't know. :-/


----------



## gujifijian (Jan 18, 2010)

woot woot....I'm lovin' the Nars Fiji name. Never knew what u were talking about until I checked out the name...love it how it's getting the name Fiji on the map now...







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SARAHluvsMAC* 

 
_Mac NC27/NC30
Lorac S3
Nars Fiji_


----------



## Indigowaters (Jan 21, 2010)

OK! So I'm not "Syracuse". Somehow the girl "matched" me in the store. But once again, walked out with it and actually put it on myself and it's too light. I think I'm going to order Macao or New Orleans and call it a day. Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 

 
_Well I went to the Nars counter yesterday and apparently Syracuse is my match even though I'm an NC50, so I don't know. :-/_


----------



## elektra513 (Jan 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 

 
_I wanna know that too. I'm an NC50 and picked up Trinidad today. The mua put it on in the store and it looked perfect (of course) but when I got home, it was too dark. I should've went to Neiman's to pick up Macao like I first thought but I don't like that snooty little mall. Oh well, I'll just have to take it back tomorrow and try again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
What are your undertones? There is a big shade jump from Macao to Trinidad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Looking at your avatar, I'd say to go with New Orleans...

Here's a pic from KarlaSugar.net





I finally tried my sample of Macao and it's perfect. I took pictures with it in all types of lighting just to make sure, lol. I am C7 in Mac. I'm not really NC45 in the other formulas like I assumed--the undertones don't match. And NW43 is what I look like when I break out into hives, lol (or burn in the sun).

Gonna give Macao a few days of testing to see before I drop that cash...I do love the finish, though.


----------



## elektra513 (Jan 30, 2010)

Adrian, I find it quite interesting that we both wear SF in C7 but in other brands we don't match _at all _lol. You like BB Golden, I hate it. I like MUFE HD #173, it's wrong for you. Even so close in skin tone and it's still mystifying. These cosmetics companies have a longgg way to go in terms of shade matching, hehe.


----------



## elektra513 (Jan 30, 2010)

Anyone try the newer darker shades in Bare Minerals yet? Golden Tan and Warm Dark?


----------



## AdrianUT (Jan 31, 2010)

It's probably just a matter of undertone. I'm more olive/ yellow golden rather than straight yellow/beige undertone. Like sometimes under the florescent lights at work I swear I look green. MAC C7 studio fix powder is my all time perfect match. I don't think makeup companies will ever get it together to match the intricacies of each person skin tone (doesn't hurt to hope though).

As a side note Revlon Photoready in Caramel (010) has landed! It's has a more yellow undertone than the Colorstay in Caramel and its more like in between Toast and Caramel. The formula reminds me of MAC's mineralized liquid foundation. If you're on the darker spectrum of colorstay caramel it might be too light.


----------



## elektra513 (Jan 31, 2010)

^^agreed. Same here. In the morning when I wake up, I think I look like Data from Star Trek, lol. I just wish that Mac had more options for us C7 girls. Good thing I prefer powder foundations most days, lol.

I am golden olive too, but more [subtly] neutral than you, I think. Too much yellow especially and I can't do it (hence the no-go for BB foundation).

I tried the SF in NC45 and that was too beige. Eww. Ashy is never a good look.

Thanks for posting those pics.


----------



## redruby02 (Jan 31, 2010)

where did you find photoready in caramel?


----------



## Shal (Jan 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *latinalovesmac* 

 
_Hi everyone!!! Does anyone know what color I would be in the new NARS Sheer glow foundation if I am a nc40/42? I am thinking I am Tahoe, but we don't have NARS nearby so I can't swatch it to be sure._

 
Unfortunately there is no equivalent under sheer glow. I went and got matched to Barcelona. In store it looked perfect. When i wore it the next day people at work commented that i was looking a lil "white" today
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 SO i went back and argued with the NARS MA's about wasting my time and money on mismatching me - as NARS does not have the greatest customer service when you want to return something unlike MAC who are great. I eventaully got my way so she tried the next shade darker on me which was Syracuse. Again i 'thought' it was ok. But obviously she only tried it on part of my face, not all of it. I went home and did the rest of my face and viola i looked like i'd been tangoed. 

I now have a full bottle of this stuff, unused and gathering dust on my table.

I am exactly in between NC40/42 depending on what MAC product i am wearing.

MUFE HD #153 is a spot on perfect colour on me
And Revlon Colourstay is Rich Tan


----------



## Shal (Jan 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *minni4bebe* 

 
_Im NC40 and got nars sheer glow in Barcelona. At first, I thought it was perfect but now I think I need a shade darker although Syracuse was to orange. Any idea if tahoe would be better?_

 
Im with you on this one. Read my post above. Unfortunately with Sheer glow there is no equivalent for us
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 which is SUCH a shame as the foundation itself is bloomin great


----------



## AdrianUT (Feb 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redruby02* 

 
_where did you find photoready in caramel?_

 
I found it at Wal*Mart. They had rich ginger, caramel, cappuccino and mocha available in the photoready for darker skin tones. I haven't been too CVS or Walgreens to see if they have all of the colors now. 


HTH


----------



## nightflower (Feb 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *latinalovesmac* 

 
_Hi everyone!!! Does anyone know what color I would be in the new NARS Sheer glow foundation if I am a nc40/42? I am thinking I am Tahoe, but we don't have NARS nearby so I can't swatch it to be sure._

 

I tried Stromboli again, and I think it is a good match for NC40.


----------



## nightflower (Feb 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *minni4bebe* 

 
_Im NC40 and got nars sheer glow in Barcelona. At first, I thought it was perfect but now I think I need a shade darker although Syracuse was to orange. Any idea if tahoe would be better?_

 

There are swatches of the foundation at NARS Sheer Glow Foundation - The Next Best Thing To Going Shopping Yourself 

It looks like Tahoe would be darker and more orange.


----------



## macmistress (Feb 10, 2010)

hey can anyone recommend me a mac or nars foundation?

im a medium beige in bare essentials 
a number 9 in giorgio armani designer shaping f but it gives me a tanned look. ive gone pale since summer.
and a number 7 in giorgio armani designer modelling compact foundation.

i have combination skin, i dont like really dry finishes. and i do suffer from a very shiny nose lol. any tips? im open to a ldewy finish, and sheer matte maybe? anything..oh and im trying to stay away from spf but still recommendations are most welcome!


----------



## Indigowaters (Feb 18, 2010)

I tried Macao before I saw this post and it's a match! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I put it on with my own (skunk) brush at home and it looks awesome.  I think the girl was in too much of a rush that day and concentrated too much on putting down Sephora instead of truely matching me. Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elektra513* 

 
_What are your undertones? There is a big shade jump from Macao to Trinidad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Looking at your avatar, I'd say to go with New Orleans...

Here's a pic from KarlaSugar.net





I finally tried my sample of Macao and it's perfect. I took pictures with it in all types of lighting just to make sure, lol. I am C7 in Mac. I'm not really NC45 in the other formulas like I assumed--the undertones don't match. And NW43 is what I look like when I break out into hives, lol (or burn in the sun).

Gonna give Macao a few days of testing to see before I drop that cash...I do love the finish, though._


----------



## iBreatheBeauty (Feb 19, 2010)

I think I'm just going to have to accept the fact that I'll NEVER find a perfect color match in regards to foundation.

	My skin is yellow-y around the perimeter, but rosy in the center (especially my chin). My chin is the hardest to match because it can get so red, yet my jawline will be yellow.

	I've tried numerous foundations, etc. and non are perfect.

	MAC NC45 in SFF is about the closest I can get, but it just does my chin no good. It only looks decent when paired with MUFE #4 Caramel Primer to balance out my undertones.

	I even called myself switching to NW43, which was perfect in the center of my face (nose, apple of cheeks, chin) but looked muddy on my jawline and neck.

	MUFE HD, no shade matches me. #173 is wayyyyyyyy too yellow. MUFE F&B #18 is too yellow greenish. I ordered #26 Dark Beige, and it's perfect for the center of my face and chin, but it doesn't match my perimeter and my neck at all. I'll be sending that back to Sephora. I also have #12, which is the only MUFE color in any of it's foundation lines that comes close to being somewhat decent, and that's only because the formulation is so sheer that I can get away with it being darker. I have like 5 F&B foundations that I bought to try and mix & match, smh. Mixing is too expensive, and I'm not about to continue to even try.

	NARS...I wanted to love it so bad. I did, but the color wasn't the greatest. I have the same issues with Cadiz. I want to try Macao, but I'm not NC50, so I don't think i would work.

	I swear, I can't ever catch a break.

	This is me without make-up (before I got off BC, so this is why my skin looks so clear, lol)

	 (PIC REMOVED)

	Nose, chin, cheeks are pinkish, but the perimeter is more yellow toned. It's more prominent in the winter.


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 7, 2010)

Based on your pic, I think you should stick with a foundation shade that has yellow undertones, not pink. That flushing in the center of your face is not your undertone.  Also do you wear bronzer? That might give you a more balanced look if you feel your foundation is slightly off (BB Illuminating bronzer is really good for this). You have great skin, though. I think the BB Skin Foundation might look great on you, applied lightly.

Good luck. As we see in this thread it's frustrating to find the right foundation. I know for me, I can't get colormatched at the store. They always match me to my dark circles/blemishes, if that makes sense lol. My skin is more olive, but my undereye is NW and I have flushing too with weather changes, so it confuses them. Once I have on underye concealer, its easier to match my face. I'm kinda weird lol.


----------



## Nepenthe (Mar 7, 2010)

I've heard it said by many MUA that it's not unusual for WOC (or even people in general) to use more than one foundation.  It can be inconvenient, but if you're having that much trouble maybe that's your solution?  It's nowhere near as tedious as mixing, but one for the inner portion and one for the perimeter.. blend and you're good. :]

Did you not like using the caramel primer?  Have you tried neutralizing the flushed area with a green corrector?


----------



## BionicWoman (Mar 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iBreatheBeauty* 

 
_I think I'm just going to have to accept the fact that I'll NEVER find a perfect color match in regards to foundation.

My skin is yellow-y around the perimeter, but rosy in the center (especially my chin).  My chin is the hardest to match because it can get so red, yet my jawline will be yellow.

I've tried numerous foundations, etc. and non are perfect.

MAC NC45 in SFF is about the closest I can get, but it just does my chin no good.  It only looks decent when paired with MUFE #4 Caramel Primer to balance out my undertones.

I even called myself switching to NW43, which was perfect in the center of my face (nose, apple of cheeks, chin) but looked muddy on my jawline and neck.

MUFE HD, no shade matches me.  #173 is wayyyyyyyy too yellow.  MUFE F&B #18 is too yellow greenish.  I ordered #26 Dark Beige, and it's perfect for the center of my face and chin, but it doesn't match my perimeter and my neck at all.  I'll be sending that back to Sephora.  I also have #12, which is the only MUFE color in any of it's foundation lines that comes close to being somewhat decent, and that's only because the formulation is so sheer that I can get away with it being darker.  I have like 5 F&B foundations that I bought to try and mix & match, smh.  Mixing is too expensive, and I'm not about to continue to even try.

NARS...I wanted to love it so bad.  I did, but the color wasn't the greatest.  I have the same issues with Cadiz.  I want to try Macao, but I'm not NC50, so I don't think i would work.

I swear, I can't ever catch a break.

This is me without make-up (before I got off BC, so this is why my skin looks so clear, lol)





Nose, chin, cheeks are pinkish, but the perimeter is more yellow toned.  It's more prominent in the winter._

 
Have you tried using NC44? I'd bet anything that it would match you. Your coloring looks very similar to myself and you could add a touch of Bronzer if you felt you had to balance it out. I don't meet many NC44's and I'm difficult to match as well. I have yellow undertones, but with a touch of red, so I could NEVER get away with a C6..makes me look ashy and dead. For example, I can't wear ANY of Iman's foundation because they are waaaay to yellow. I have to have a little bit of red in my foundation or it won't work. Go for the NC44, I think I may be right


----------



## michieme (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi I'm new this site and was wondering what some reccomendations would be for the NARS Sheer glow and MUFE Mat Velvet + foundations?
I am:
MAC Studio Fix Fluid NC35
MAC Studio Fix Powder C40
MAC Studio Tech NC35
MAC Studio Sculpt NC35
Thank
M


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks so much to MAHALO!! Becca Syrup works great. Off to update my post with all my shades in it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: Forgot to mention I also ordered the Luminous tinted moisturizer in Tobacco, so will update when I get it in.


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 23, 2010)

Hey does anyone do MUFE F&B in 26 (Dark Beige)? Any C7s try this and compare with #18? Its right between 18 and 12 on the Sephora site.  Thx!


----------



## mufey (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi guys, does anyone know what one shade darker than MUFE F&B in #34 is? I have #34 and it looks okay but just the tiniest bit too light without bronzer. Which would be one darker than that? I have yellow/golden undertones (zero pink) and i'm a MAC NC40/42...


----------



## Fiberluver (Apr 2, 2010)

Hi All,

I'm still trying to find the "perfect" foundation.

Right now my winter shades are:

MAC MSF Natural in Medium Deep
Studio Fix Stick NC45
Studio Fix C7

Lancome Photogenic Lumessence Suede 0 (N) paired w/Maquicomplet concealer (Dark) around edges of face

Summer:

MAC NC50 Select Liquid
Dark MSF Loose and compact

Elizabeth Arden Flawless Finish Mahogany

I can also wear Revlon Colorstay Caramel

I have been trying to figure out which Loreal True Match I can wear and which Iman.

I looked at Clay 3 @ Target and thought it was too dark.

I also purchased Revlon's Custom Creations in deep but none of the shades fit me at all!

Please help!

Nat


----------



## elektra513 (Apr 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fiberluver* 

 
_Hi All,

I'm still trying to find the "perfect" foundation.

Right now my winter shades are:

MAC MSF Natural in Medium Deep
Studio Fix Stick NC45
Studio Fix C7

Lancome Photogenic Lumessence Suede 0 (N) paired w/Maquicomplet concealer (Dark) around edges of face

Summer:

MAC NC50 Select Liquid
Dark MSF Loose and compact

Elizabeth Arden Flawless Finish Mahogany

I can also wear Revlon Colorstay Caramel

I have been trying to figure out which Loreal True Match I can wear and which Iman.

I looked at Clay 3 @ Target and thought it was too dark.

I also purchased Revlon's Custom Creations in deep but none of the shades fit me at all!

Please help!

Nat_

 
I'm C7 and I have the Iman stick in Clay 4. The paper swatches are not accurate at Target, and you can't test them there. I went to Ulta and tried them out before buying. 

I also have MAC NC45 stick and think its a better match though if you need medium coverage--I would not apply the Iman all over my face. It reminded me of Bobbi Brown's stick in 6.5 (matches ok in the summer, wrong in the winter). If you can afford to try it, Becca Syrup it is perfect if you're a true C7 (meaning golden olive skin). 

Also, thanks for mentioning Lancome Photogenic. I got color-matched by a counter manager and she gave me Suede 2 (I think that's the next one up from 0). While she was applying it on me, she said "It's a little red, but it works." Well if you can clearly see that it's red, then it really doesn't work, does it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyway, when I went outside to check in daylight, my left cheek looked like someone had slapped me, so I didn't purchase.


----------



## jazmatazz (Apr 2, 2010)

Studio Tech MAC NC43
Studio Fix powder  C40
Studio Fix Fluid NC42
Nars Sheer Glow Syracuse
MUFE HD 153


----------



## lovely333 (Apr 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lenchen* 

 
_I'm a new guinea in NARS Sheer glow and i'm looking at it right now it definately has yellow undertones. I'm an NC 50 in MAC, and 177 in MUFE that foundation has yellow undertones if you go with NARS Trinidad, it is waay to dark for you and Benares would definately be too red as benares is red based._

 
I am also a nc 50 and I tried new guinea in the sheer glow it was ok a little flat looking. I looked on the Nars site and they have it listed as red undertones. I was thinking of trying New orleans but I'm not sure. Anyone else have this problem? I really want to try this foundation but the color matching for this is a little difficult.


----------



## BellaGemma (Apr 24, 2010)

Here's a bunch of swatches that would help if you're anywhere from nc35-42 or are interested in any of these foundations. 

They are (l to r); Nars sheer glow stromboli, NARS sheer glow barcelona, MUFE Mat velvet +35, MUFE HD 128, MUFE HD 127, MAC face and body C4:

Attachment 11065

Attachment 11066

Attachment 11067

Attachment 11068

Hope this helps!


----------



## socalledemo (May 7, 2010)

I'm pretty much inbetween NC40/42.
Studio Fix Powder: NC40
Select Sheer: NC40
MSFN: Medium Dark
MUFE Mat Velvet+: 55
MUFE HD: 153
Select Coverup: NC42
Select Moisturecover: NW30 (undereyes)


----------



## macgirl3121 (May 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elektra513* 

 
_While she was applying it on me, she said "It's a little red, but it works." Well if you can clearly see that it's red, then it really doesn't work, does it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyway, when I went outside to check in daylight, my left cheek looked like someone had slapped me, so I didn't purchase._

 
I swear, Im'ma slap the next MA that says this to me.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Seriously. Ahem, carry on.


----------



## Fiberluver (May 8, 2010)

Speaking of NC45 Studio Stick-if u luv better stock up now.  It's being discontinued along w/NC40 and NC50.

Nat


----------



## shy_makeup_girl (May 11, 2010)

hello lovely ladies!
i was wondering if there were some equivalents for a NW35/NW40 Studio Sculpt gal?
i have super red undertones! which is pretty tricky and im reallllllllllllllllllllly scared of trying out foundations in other brand names 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i have oily skin, for reference 


any help would be appreciated!


----------



## BellaGemma (Jun 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *michieme* 

 
_Hi I'm new this site and was wondering what some reccomendations would be for the NARS Sheer glow and MUFE Mat Velvet + foundations?
I am:
MAC Studio Fix Fluid NC35
MAC Studio Fix Powder C40
MAC Studio Tech NC35
MAC Studio Sculpt NC35
Thank
M_

 
I basically wear the same colors as you, but I'm a tad darker (nc37). For NARS sheer glow, Barcelona would match you perfectly because it's just the tiniest bit too light for me. I wear it anyway with a darker powder. For Mat Velvet +, the #35 would be perfect for you. It is also a bit light for me since I go up to nc40 in the summer, but would probably match you spot on. I have a bunch of swatches on my blog if you want to check them out!

Hope that helps!


----------



## BellaGemma (Jun 2, 2010)

Here are some foundation swatches  from my blog. For reference, I am MAC nc37-40/(sometimes 42) skin, MAC F&B C4, MAC MSFN Medium Plus/Medium Dark, NARS Sheer glow Barcelona/Syracuse, MUFE Mat Velvet + 35 (too light), MUFE F&B #34, Bobbi Brown Warm Natural 4.5, RCMA Shinto II, Revlon Photoready 006 (too light)




​
1. NARS Sheer Glow Syracuse
2. Benefit Erase Paste in Shade #2 
3. Laura Mercier Oil-Free Sand (silk creme or tinted moisturizer? not sure)
4. MUFE Mat Velvet + 55
5. MUFE Mat Velvet + 50
6/ Bobbi Brown Foundation Stick in 4.5 Warm Natural
7. MUFE HD 128
8. MUFE HD 127
9. MUFE HD 125




MUFE HD foundation swatches in shades *128, 127, 125*. These colors would suit MAC *nc35, nc37, nc 40*, and maybe *nc30/nc42* as well. For reference, I am nc37-40.










Also, an older post I did:
I went to MAC and Sephora today and swatched a lot of foundations! I wear nc37 but I think these swatches would help you if you are anywhere from nc35 to nc42 and are trying to choose a color:





I use MAT Velvet 35 and it's too light for me (nc37). However, if I put MAC MSFN in Medium Dark on top, it becomes a little too dark for me, so powder can really change the color:





Here are swatches against a white background which really shows the undertones. NARS is very yellow while MUFE is more neutral:





Here's one more pic after they dried out and oxidized a bit:





Hope this helps someone! I always have trouble matching. FYI The guy at the MAC store told me it's better to go lighter if you're not sure-oxidation, powder, and bronzer can always darken it.​


VISIT MY BLOG! : Make Me Under
​


----------



## aninhabr85 (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi Ladies!
I was trying to get so help to find out what would be my shade on Armani Silk Luminous Foundation. 
I have a lot of yellow undertones. 
I was thinking maybe 8 or 9? 

I am a mix of NC43/NC44 on most MAC liquid/creams foundations
FB C6 runs a little dark -C5 too light. 
Mineralize Skin Finish in Medium Dark 
Studio Finish Concealer NW30 for undereyes - Perfect Match
MUFE Hi Def 155 winter and 160 summer are PERFECT matches


----------



## mariela73 (Jun 12, 2010)

Very oily skin/acne prone, very yellow undertones

Mac studio fix C6/C7 HG for years but last year started giving me cystic acne
Iman stick foundation Clay 2
Iman creme to powder Clay 2 more for winter
Iman luxury radiance liquid foundation Clay 2
Nars sheer glow Tahoe set with Mac mineralized skinfinish natural in dark (almost gave up on this one until I saw a review on makeupalley that prompted to try Tahoe, perfect cause husband complimented me on my skin NOT my makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
Cadiz had too much red, Macao was supposed to be my true shade but was too dark and oxidized darker) 
MUFE mat velvet + #70 love this
MUFE duo matt powder foundation, HG for summer
Revlon colorstay oily/combo Toast set with MSF natural dark
Revlon colorstay normal/Dry caramel great for winter
L'oreal true match C6 winter/C7 summer; suprisingly good for yellow undertones
Mary Kay liquid full coverage 507 too oily on me except in winter but beautiful match


----------



## ny90princess (Aug 15, 2010)

I am an NC44 in Mac, 65 in MUFE mat velvtet + and i think 170 in MUFE hd, also i am Cedar in Chanel. 

Does anyone have an equivalent for Dior foundations that is my similar skintone?


----------



## ellesea (Sep 6, 2010)

I don't have many foundations that I use but:

I am approx NC35/37/40 depending on the season...basically 35 during dead of winter, 40 tan, and 37 will work pretty much anytime with a little powder/bronzer

*Shiseido* (all) - 040 Natural Fair Ochre (for NC35). Guessing 060 Natural Deep Ochre = NC40 but have not been able to find this shade instore

*Cargo *OneBase Foundation & Concealer - B25 (for NC35). B30 (for NC40). 

*BareMinerals *- Golden Medium (for NC35)


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Sep 11, 2010)

Hey ladies.

I am an NC50 in mac and I am having a heard time getting the correct color of foundation in NARS sheer matte and MUFe Mat velvet. The Sephora MUAs keep matching me wrong. CAn you ladies give suggestions for what might work...I will have to buy the NARs color online because they store does not go past cadiz and I really want to make sure it is right.


----------



## elektra513 (Sep 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bobbiedoll03* 

 
_Hey ladies.

I am an NC50 in mac and I am having a heard time getting the correct color of foundation in NARS sheer matte and MUFe Mat velvet. The Sephora MUAs keep matching me wrong. CAn you ladies give suggestions for what might work...I will have to buy the NARs color online because they store does not go past cadiz and I really want to make sure it is right._

 
Well, what have you been matched to, and what about them were wrong? Too light, wrong undertones, etc? You might be Macao in the Nars. Do you have a dept store near you? Those that carry Nars have more of the line than Sephora.

Not familiar with the MUFE colors unfortunately.


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Sep 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elektra513* 

 
_Well, what have you been matched to, and what about them were wrong? Too light, wrong undertones, etc? You might be Macao in the Nars. Do you have a dept store near you? Those that carry Nars have more of the line than Sephora.

Not familiar with the MUFE colors unfortunately._

 
I was matched with NARS cadiz and it was entirely too light for my skin. No department stores near me have NARs...its only at the Sephora. I am going to have to purchase online which is why I wanted to get an idea of what women with similar skintones wear.


----------



## elektra513 (Sep 12, 2010)

Macao should match you if you are NC50. HTH


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Sep 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elektra513* 

 
_Macao should match you if you are NC50. HTH_

 

Ok, I will test it out. Thanks.


----------



## LeopardLove (Sep 28, 2010)

MAC NC40, Revlon CS Natural Tan, PhotoReady Golden Beige, Too Faced Powder Foundation Honey Beige


----------



## Amija (Feb 20, 2011)

NARS Sheer Matte in Trinidad
  	MAC Tinted Moisturizer in Deep Dark

  	I've tried to use MAC foundations, but I'd be an NW44, and they don't make that color.    I love my MAC TM though.  I use it with or without my Nars and it gives my face a polished look.  I would love to get MAC F&B but of course I'd be an N8 and they don't make that shade.  I'm going to try MUFE, but I have to get to the mall and get matched.  I've given up on using MAC foundations.


----------



## lenchen (Mar 1, 2011)

bobbiedoll03 said:


> Not familiar with the MUFE colors unfortunately. 						 					 				 			 		 		I was matched with NARS cadiz and it was entirely too light for my skin. No department stores near me have NARs...its only at the Sephora. I am going to have to purchase online which is why I wanted to get an idea of what women with similar skintones wear.


	I am considered NC50 in MAC and I was matched with new guinea in sheer glow and sheer matte. I'm 177 in MUFE HD and 70 in MAT velvet+.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Mar 24, 2011)

Are there any ladies in the NW45-NC50 range using, or who have used Estee Lauder's Double Wear or Double Wear Light?  If so what is/was your shade and how did you like the formula(s)?  Thanks!


----------



## DJ_Roxas (Mar 27, 2011)

Haven't used much because but here are mine.

  	Bobbi Brown Foundation Stick: 6.5 Warm Almond
  	L'Oreal True Match: C8 (N8 was too light for me)
  	Revlon Colorstay and PhotoReady: 011 Cappuccino
  	Smashbox HD Foundationark 1 or 2 (Wasn't exactly sure.)

  	So I don't know what I would be in MAC because I never got the chance to get colormatched for MAC Foundations. So can anyone help me or guess what number with a Foundation would be with this?


----------



## macgirl3121 (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm NC50 (for the most part in MAC) and was also matched to New Guinea in Sheer glow. However, I'm 175 in MUFE HD, 177 is too dark and 75 in MAT velvet, 70 was a tad too light.


----------



## kavitab (Apr 23, 2011)

I used NC42 in MAC mineralized satinfinish.  currently i am using smashbox halo hydrating perfecting powder in medium, i used the photo op under eye brightner, and photo finish color correcting foundation primer.  my make up just does not stay on my face through out the day....5-6 hrs later, i look like a hot mess!  tired and pale.  what is out there that i can use to keep me looking better?  a foundation that stays but doesnt clog my pores, and comes off easily when i wash my face. 

  	i have tried bare minerals in tan - its okay for the first 5 minutes, then its too dark for my face
  	i have used clinique even better foundation in i think cream caramel

  	i want to try laura mercier - i have friends that praise it soo much -  or go back to mac, but if there is something else, please let me know!  thank you!


----------



## kimbunney (Apr 23, 2011)

Does anyone have issues finding their shade in Studio Sculpt. I've tried four different shades and none of them match me. Maybe its not meant for me. NC 50 looks good when first put on...I like it because it gave me a tannish look but after about 30mins it darkens my face. My neck and face are too completely different colors. NW 45 was just way too red on my skin. NC 44  (I think) was so pale on me, it did not blend in well. Finally I tried NW 43 which seemed okay on my forehead and chin area but on my cheeks and nose came up red. I really like the foundation it just sucks I can't find my shade.


----------



## MzFashionista (May 1, 2011)

Hey ladies!

  	With the demise of the Prescriptives brand I must say I am deeply missing my Virtual Matte foundation in Fresh Cocoa. I have searched high and low for a comparable foundation/colour consistency BUT nothing has really  wowed me. MAC's NW45 leaves my skin looking orange-y and NARS sheer matte in Trinidad seems a bit off. Has anyone used Sheer Matte in Benares? Any recommendations on what I could use?

  	Thanks!!


----------



## bronzedhoney (May 1, 2011)

MAC studio fix powder NC43
  	MAC studio tech NC44
  	Iman Clay 2
  	Revlon Colorstay/oily Toast
  	Black Opal Heavenly Honey


----------



## QueenOfSnark (May 6, 2011)

Finally found my HG foundation, Nars Sheer Matte in Tahoe. I get hella oily in the summer so it's perfect, doesn't slide off, doesn't change color an hour later, and stays put FOREVER. I'm hoping the shade isn't too different (if at all) in the Sheer Glow formulation.

  	I have strong yellow undertones, and Tahoe was the first to completely _match_ my skin rather than _mask_ it. Others I've tried:

  	-NC45 (too orange)
  	-NC44-42 (too ashy)
  	-C6 (too ashy)
  	-C7 (too red)
  	-MUFE Mat Velvet #70 (too red/brown)
  	-Chanel Mat Lumiere #05 Soft Honey (too ashy)
  	-Bobbi Brown Natural Finish Long Lasting Foundation #06 Golden (too orange)


----------



## Speckies2000 (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi Adrian!
  	I was matched with C7 MAC powder, which I think may be a little light. I was wondering have you tried the MAC prolong wear and also Fix fluid? if you have, did any color match your tone?


----------



## marciagordon189 (Jul 13, 2011)

If you wear NC50, the NC55 in Studio Sculpt will work.  I think they had a mix-up with the shades.  NC55 is lighter than NC50.


----------



## kimbunney (Jul 18, 2011)

Sooo for the Studio Sculpt I ended up getting NC45 which is a tad light on my summer complextion but I mix it with an NARS laguna illum. and it works perfect. I was determined to make this foundation work for me. The only MAC foundation that matches me perfectly is Prolong wear in NC45.

  	I need another match for my MUFE HD the one I have 173 is too red on my skin. Cadiz by NARS goes on light but within 5 mins of application it matches my skin perfectly.


----------



## luvlydee (Jul 31, 2011)

QueenOfSnark said:


> Finally found my HG foundation, Nars Sheer Matte in Tahoe. I get hella oily in the summer so it's perfect, doesn't slide off, doesn't change color an hour later, and stays put FOREVER. I'm hoping the shade isn't too different (if at all) in the Sheer Glow formulation.
> 
> I have strong yellow undertones, and Tahoe was the first to completely _match_ my skin rather than _mask_ it. Others I've tried:
> 
> ...


	by your description you sound exactly like me. nc45 is too orange yet they always pick that color for me, nc 44-42 is ashy, c6 is too ashy, & c7 is too red -_-
  	 I havent tried Nars sheer matte in tahoe, but i have it in sheer glow. the color is ok but i find that it emphasizes my pores around my nose, cheeks.  I have sheer matte in cadiz and even tho its a tad on the red side, the sheer matte doesnt emphasize my pores which i really like.

  	if its any help, i hear that the sheer glow is darker than than sheer matte.


----------



## jodhika1 (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm indian, and i have strong yellow undertones to my skin. I use Bobbi Brown foundation stick in Warm Honey (5.5) now. Golden (6) was too orange. Warm Honey oxidises, but one shade up Honey (5) is too pink. BB's foundation stick takes AMAZING pictures though. Her concealer in golden is too dark, the one in honey is too light.  

	MUFE HD 153 is too light but has yellow in it which i like, 170 is too red, 173 has yellow in it but too dark. Their HD concealer in 355 fits me if i don't wear foundation. If i do, then the concealer is basically the same shade, so no point. But when worn alone, it takes AMAZING pictures as well.  

	MAC SFF NC45 is too orange, NC42 is too light. sigh. foundation matching is a headache. Their SF powders in C6 match, but oxidise like crazy. SF powder in NC42 seems to be darker than the NC43 one, but matches,unfortunately, it too oxidises.  I think i'd probably be an NC44 in their SFF.

	I have NARS loose powder in mountain, and its too red. I should have gotten Beach, but it looked too light.

	Revlon Colorstay in Toast(Oil/Combo) runs red, so thats out.

	Still looking or the perfect foundation, concealer and setting powder.

	I wana try NARS Sheerglow in Tahoe next, and the Youngblood HD hydrating mineral perfecting powder in warmth next. Both look incredibly yellow.


----------



## Esiella (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi,  New here and very desperate for some advice.  I've gone through so many different shades of make up its beyond ridiculous!  I wear Iman Clay 5 at the moment, its nearly my match but is more orangey than the original version which had yellow undertones.   I need a foundation equivalent, medium to full coverage with yellow undertones, that lasts all day. NC50 Mac studio fix is too dark, bobbi brown warm almond too dark and as soon as I go one step lighter, its too light, no mid way and this frustrates me!  One more thing, I really enjoy the feel and long wear of Estee Lauders Double Wear foundations (in glass bottle) Any recommendations in her range? I've tried Rich Ginger and it is too light and ashen on my face?   What do you recommend that is long wearing/matte or dewy, medium to full coverage or full coverage for someone who is an.Iman Clay 5 and is somewhere inbetween NC50 and Nc 45 in Mac studio fix?  I don't mind what brand but if there is an Estee Lauder double wear match I'll be jumping.through hoops!  Please put an end to my misery, thanks.


----------



## MAChostage (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi, and welcome,

  	I am NC44 and can wear EL Double Wear (regular formula, glass bottle) in Bronze.  I've not seen a shade in Rich Ginger, could you have the name wrong?  In Double Wear Light, which is my preferred formula, I wear Intensity 4.0.  Have you tried Nars or Make Up Forever foundations?



Esiella said:


> Please put an end to my misery, thanks.


----------



## K_ashanti (Aug 28, 2011)

I wear NC 50 in SFF
  	nw 43 in SF
  	dark in MSFN
  	Studio moisturize tint dark deep
  	black opal beautiful bronze
  	colorstay a mix of caramel and magahony
  	iman earth 2


----------



## Shegotit (Oct 7, 2011)

Hey Ladies...

  	I need your advice...
  	Im a* Imani Clay 5* and I wanna try something new getting bored with it. I wanna try a liquid can you give me the line up for foundation& concealer.

  	Leaning towards Mac studio sculpt, Revlon Colorstay and or Make-up forever HD.

  	Any suggestions?


----------



## Richelle83 (Oct 10, 2011)

Man this thread has been helpful!


----------



## BlaqueBarbie (Oct 31, 2011)

Why is it so hard to find NW47 Equivalencies?

  	I just wanted to know what I would be in Revlon foundations!


  	NW 47
  	Mufe 180
  	Maybelline Liquid Cocoa Dark 3


----------



## jeanea (Nov 6, 2011)

hi guys, am really glad i found this place. if i use mac studio fix fluid NW43 and mac studio fix pressed powder also in NW43, what shade of MUFE HD foundation will be perfect for me? i have yellow undertones, am african. but my face is yellower than the rest of my body. the studio fix fluid NW45 is the colour for the rest of my body. pls take all these into consideration. i will really appreciate some help.


----------



## jeanea (Nov 6, 2011)

hi guys, am really glad i found this place. if i use mac studio fix fluid NW43 and mac studio fix pressed powder also in NW43, what shade of MUFE HD foundation will be perfect for me? i have yellow undertones. thanks.


----------



## letyglopez (Nov 15, 2011)

HI, I was hoping that someone can help me out here. I use mac nc40 but i think its a bit yellow for me. I also use smashbox hd sp 15 in M1 and its seems to be a perfect match. I also interested in the following brand of foundation : Armani, Givenchy, Nars, Chanel, Lancome. Can someone please help me out and let me know what shades of the brands I mentioned best match mac nc40 and smashbox M1 that I mentioned.


----------



## devin (Nov 17, 2011)

MAC
  	Fix fluid/powder-NC45/C7
  	Mineralize skinfinish-medium deep

  	Make Up For Ever:
  	Matte Velvet +-70
  	Face & Body-18
  	Duo Mat powder-214
  	HD-173

  	Armani
  	Luminous Silk-9.5

  	Becca
  	Stick foundation-Maple

  	Bobbi Brown
  	Stick foundation- Golden 6

  	Chanel
  	Mat lumiere-110 Cedar

  	Chantecaille
  	Future Skin-banana

  	Dior
  	Diorskin Nude-51 dark sand

  	Nars
  	Sheer Glow-Cadiz

  	Shu Uemura
  	Face Architect Smoothing Fluid foundation-524

  	Phew...that's a lot of foundations!!


----------



## kyd33 (Dec 1, 2011)

Your probably Barcelona or Syracuse in Nars and shade 7 in Giorgio Armani.


----------



## kaiya1990 (Dec 5, 2011)

I use MAC Studiofix C4 and I can't seem to figure out what shade to choose for Revlon Photoready! Can someone please help? Especially since I am ordering online!


----------



## califabulous (Dec 12, 2011)

devin said:


> MAC
> Fix fluid/powder-NC45/C7
> Mineralize skinfinish-medium deep
> 
> ...



 	my gosh...are these mostly or all "perfect" matches for you?  omg...i'm so jealous...i am in between every color in every brand!  recently i was matched to c8 in mac studio fix+ powder and I am ecstatic that it matches.  but somewhere deep down...i am still wondering if it's the right shade .....make up makes me wonky!


----------



## lenchen (Dec 27, 2011)

lovely333 said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by *lenchen*
> 
> ...


 
	New Orleans has red undertones..it was red against my skin, when I tried it. I contacted someone from NARS about New Guniea, they said do not worry about how they listed the product...
  	my foundation matches are

  	MAC NC50 /c8 in studio fix powder
  	MAC Matchmaster 7.5
  	MUFE Face and Body 12/44 44 being more neutral
  	MUFE Mat velevt +70
  	MUFE 177
  	BECCA  tinited moisturizer in Nuba 
  	BECCA  foundation stick in Truffle.
  	BECCA pressed powder Cardamon
  	Bobbi Brown skin foundation 6.5 warm almond
  	Bobbi Brown foundation stick warm almond
  	Revlon colourstay in caramel
  	NARS sheer glow in Macao(mua matched me to this but it's too yellow) New Guinea looked better..
  	I want to try black opal's foundation stick does anyone have ideas on what I may be based on my foundation matches? I'm think of having it when my bobbi brown stuff runs out...


----------



## califabulous (Dec 27, 2011)

what color do you wear in the MUFE duo mat powder?


----------



## reesesilverstar (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi ladies, I need some help. I'm interested in NARS sheer glow and tried out Macao, and while the tone is right, the hue is off as it leans obvious red on my skin. Is there a shade that's more yellow/golden, but not lighter?


----------



## SOMUCH2SHAY (Dec 30, 2011)

You might want to try New Orleans.  It still has yellow undertones, but it's a bit darker.  If you have a freestanding Sephora nearby, they may have all of the colors on display and you can test each of them out. Once you find a couple of possible matches, I suggest taking samples home so you can see how they wear before wasting your money (Nars tends to oxidize).


----------



## Shena419 (Jan 18, 2012)

I am NC45 in Mac. My MUFE is 173.


----------



## Ebbychina (Jan 22, 2012)

Mac Studio Tech – NC44 	
 		Mac Studio Fix (Powder) – NC43 (but going to try NC45) 	
 		Mac Prolongwear – NC45 	
 		MUFE Face and Body – Camel (18) 	
 		Mary K Cream to Powder – Bronze 0.5


----------



## QueenOfSnark (Jan 22, 2012)

QueenOfSnark said:


> -NC45 (too orange)
> -NC44-42 (too ashy)
> -C6 (too ashy)
> -C7 (too red)
> ...


 *Recent Additions:*
  	-NARS Sheer Matte: Tahoe (perfect match, but doesn't last long AT ALL. Beads/runs)
  	-Chanel Perfection Lumiere: Beige Ambre 44-54 (too orange), Beige 60 (too  light), Beige Ambre 34 (perfect, especially with a little KGD color corrector in Goldenrod mixed in)
  	-Chanel Double Perfection Compact: Suede (too light), Tawny (too red/dark), Honey-Ultime (slightly too light, but perfect if lightly applied)

  	I'd like to add that if you have trouble matching foundations due to needing more yellow, you MUST buy Koh Gen Do's Foundation Color Corrector in Goldenrod. A little dot will shift your foundation to a more true golden/yellow tone _without making it lighter_. Totally a lifesaver for me, and cheaper/easier than mixing several foundations.


----------



## fatgirlcakes82 (Feb 2, 2012)

Im looking for a foundation for my oily skin. I currently use Bobbi Brown Golden #6, BB concealer in Honey. Its a pretty good match. I have yellow tones. 

  	M.A.C tends to be too red for me. Im in Houston and its so humid here this BB is wiping off my face and so oily. 

  	Im thinking trying Chanel Mat Lumiere Luminous Matte Powder.. any ideas on a shade?

  	I was also thinking of trying the drug store brand Maybelline matte mousse in toffee or tan but I heard it will enlarge my pores


----------



## reesesilverstar (Feb 3, 2012)

SOMUCH2SHAY said:


> You might want to try New Orleans.  It still has yellow undertones, but it's a bit darker.  If you have a freestanding Sephora nearby, they may have all of the colors on display and you can test each of them out. Once you find a couple of possible matches, I suggest taking samples home so you can see how they wear before wasting your money (Nars tends to oxidize).


 Thank you   I do believe I've found my perfect foundation in Smashbox Studio skin 4.1. It's very comfortable, doesn't accentuate pores, lines, or flakies. I really like it so far.


----------



## QueenOfSnark (Feb 3, 2012)

fatgirlcakes82 said:


> Im looking for a foundation for my oily skin. I currently use Bobbi Brown Golden #6, BB concealer in Honey. Its a pretty good match. I have yellow tones.
> 
> M.A.C tends to be too red for me. Im in Houston and its so humid here this BB is wiping off my face and so oily.
> 
> ...


	If you're looking at Chanel foundations I'd go for Perfection Lumiere, it's pretty decent at oil control and I've had zero problems with it running/beading unlike NARS Sheer Matte. Look at the Beige Ambre range if you need yellow. I wear Beige Ambre 34, but I mix a little Koh Gen Do Foundation Color Corrector in Goldenrod to add a bit more yellow to it.


----------



## Sophi Bella (Feb 8, 2012)

In MAC you would prob be NC50 (this usually carries yellow undertones), If you're more red then try the same in NW50.


----------



## *fabulosity* (Feb 21, 2012)

hey guys I need some help... 
  	I want to try this chanel mat lumiere and I went to a Nordstrom's counter yesterday... she tried the perfection lumiere on me in 94 Ambre and I hated it.. too red when I peeked outside to go look... She told me she couldn't help with the mat lumiere because it only comes in 6 shades? Is that true...? Online it looks like soft honey may work.. BUT  then I searched on blogs and everyone whose wearing this seems to be several shades lighter than me.

  	I'm NW43 in MAC
  	Laura Mercier Toffee Bronze
  	NARS Macao
  	Clinique Ginger

  	Am I just out of luck on this one?


----------



## fatgirlcakes82 (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks I will. You think the Chanel Perfection Lumiere would be better than the Matt Lumiere? For oily acne prone skin?


  	Going makeup shopping this week.

  	After reading all of the so very useful threads I'm thinking I should try

  	Nars In either Tahoe or Cadiz (been reading this is red which is a no go for me) but I will see at the counter.

  	M.A.C Mineralizied in med deep or dark

  	Chanel double perfection in Honey

  	Will update once Ive tried for a few days


----------



## califabulous (Mar 19, 2012)

QueenOfSnark said:


> Finally found my HG foundation, Nars Sheer Matte in Tahoe. I get hella oily in the summer so it's perfect, doesn't slide off, doesn't change color an hour later, and stays put FOREVER. I'm hoping the shade isn't too different (if at all) in the Sheer Glow formulation.
> 
> I have strong yellow undertones, and Tahoe was the first to completely _match_ my skin rather than _mask_ it. Others I've tried:
> 
> ...


----------



## SarcasticMom (Apr 11, 2012)

MAC Select SPF 15 NC40
  	Bobbi Brown Skin Foundation SP15  4.25 Natural Tan or 4.5 Warm Natural
  	Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua B40 Beige Ambre
  	Chanel Teint Innocence (Compact) 4.5 Naturel (50)
  	Clinique Perfectly Real 28
  	Dior Capture Total 031
  	L'Oreal True Match W6 Sun Beige
  	Shiseido Dual Balancing O60


----------



## MAChostage (Apr 15, 2012)

Just wanted to add some new finds for my NC44 complexion:

  	Estee Lauder Invisible Fluid Makeup:  5CN1
  	Avon (YES, Avon) Ideal Flawless Invisible Coverage Liquid Foundation:  Soft Honey


----------



## Nadz Makeup (Apr 26, 2012)

rwhat I did was to use NC50 studio tech and fix in the same colour and it brings it close..otherwise its misery to find my shade. I wear otherwise:


 		Iman Clay 3 mixed with Clay 5, 	
 		Milani Spiced Almond, 	
 		Black Opal Nutmeg 	
 		Revlon Color Stay Caramel (400 	
 		Mary Kay Bronze 507


----------



## bunniamkp (May 23, 2012)

[h=1][/h] [h=1]"Hello Flawless!" Oxygen Wow Liquid Foundation-"I'm All The Rage" Beige - natural beige for medium complexions[/h]  	Estée Lauder Double Wear Stay-in-Place Makeup-4N1 Wheat

_L'Oreal True Match_ Super-Blendable Makeup-_Sun Beige W6_

_MAC Pro Longwear-_NW40


----------



## Ximylu (May 30, 2012)

Hello ladies =))
  	I'm a NC40 STUDIO FIX in MAC, but I still feel like its not my shade..when I take pictures my face looks so much lighter than my neck. Should I try NW?? I have yellow under tones. I'm Hispanic. Hopefully this gives you an idea of my skin color. Any comments help thanx!


----------



## priscisely (Jun 1, 2012)

Hello gorgeous ladies,

  	I just wanted to give my shade matches ( the best I have come across). I have very very yellow undertones and have been on the hunt for a long time to find good matches.

*Nars sheer glow in Tahoe *is amazing, but ever so sightly more pink than its counterpart in the *sheer matte*(this colour in matte is pretty perfect). The sheer glow in Tahoe is such a nice match as well and even though the colour is still a smidge pink, I love the formulation much more than the matte ( I have combination/oily skin). I do wish it stayed on longer in the very hot and humid tropical country I love in though 

*Nars Sheer Glow in Cadiz* - too red, but still can work with a yellow based powder

*MUFE HD* in 153 and 173 mixed together is a good option too, helping to control oils better than the NARS.

*BB foundation stick* in golden is nice but a bit orange, and the* BB oil free compact foundation* in golden is more orange than the stick. Tends to be a bit slippery though so setting it is a must. *BB creamy concealer* in honey is a good match too

*Laura Mercier secret Concealer *in #4 really helps to brighten under the eye.

*Chanel Perfection Lumiere* in beige ambre #44-54 is too orange as well. 

*Estee Lauder Double Wear* in 5W1 is too pink and dark

*Mac Pro Longwear NC45 *was wayyyyy too orange 

*Revlon Colorstay* in Toast ran too pink



  	Havent tried, but eager to try the *MUFE Mat Velvet +* and I think #65 might be a good match but it is unavailable in Sephora and online 

  	Hope this helped someone and if anyone has any suggestions for me please do let me know 

  	This forum has been so helpful too so thanks everyone!


----------



## fatgirlcakes82 (Jun 1, 2012)

Ok I tried Chanel and I love it, Can never find the correct color in M.A.C always too red/ dark and I swear it breaks me out.
  	I have oily skin Chanel stays on no problem. lightweight, doesnt feel sticky nor does it appear like too much

  	Correcteur Perfection long lasting concealer in #42 Beige Golden Chanel

  	Perfection Lumiere long wear flawless fluid makeup in # 54 Beige Ambre  for summer

  	Double perfection natural matte powder makeup  #130 Rich Beige

  	Im a caramel color so dont pay the beige any mind. Just how they label their colors lol.

  	Oh and a little goes a long way


----------



## AdrianUT (Jun 14, 2012)

Newest matches for MAC C6/C7 or "NC46"

  	Loreal True Match W8
  	Lancome Teint Idole Ultra 24H in Suede 460 W
  	Lancome Dual Finish Powder foundation in Matte Caramel III (replacing my studio fix powder in C6)


----------



## califabulous (Jun 15, 2012)

priscisely said:


> Hello gorgeous ladies,
> 
> I just wanted to give my shade matches ( the best I have come across). I have very very yellow undertones and have been on the hunt for a long time to find good matches.
> 
> ...


  	I contacted the MUFE boutique and they mailed out samples to me.  Try it if you are still looking for this foundation.


----------



## priscisely (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks for the tip, I definitely will


----------



## whitwhit86 (Jul 2, 2012)

I wear NARS sheer matte in New Orleans & it's a perfect match, but I want something longer lasting & was thinking of trying Estée Lauder Double Wear.  it seems like truffle or spice will be a good match but idk. anyone know?


----------



## fatgirlcakes82 (Jul 7, 2012)

Can anyone tell me what powders they wear?
  	this heat is killing my face wearing liquid foundation


----------



## califabulous (Jul 7, 2012)

fatgirlcakes82 said:


> Can anyone tell me what powders they wear?
> this heat is killing my face wearing liquid foundation


  	try MUFE duo mat powder or the super matte loose powder.  I am super oily and they really seem to help.  No cakey look either.....


----------



## sss215 (Jul 9, 2012)

fatgirlcakes82 said:


> Can anyone tell me what powders they wear? this heat is killing my face wearing liquid foundation


  MAC invisible setting powder in deep peach.  It's a pro store product and one of the best setting powders out there.


----------



## crazycurlyK (Jul 18, 2012)

I wear:
  	Illamasqua Skin Base in SB12
  	MAC Studio Sculpt in NC42
  	Makeup Forever HD in 153
  	Illamasqua Light Liquid Foundation in LF233
  	Urban Decay Urban Defense in Bulletproof


----------



## leahrenae (Jul 23, 2012)

hey ladies...
  	I've only recently decided to wear foundation, never was a fan and even now I only want sheer/light coverage.
  	I was matched with NC45 long ago (as with a lot of women my skin tone), but like many, it was waaay too orange once it oxidized.
  	fiiiinally I've been able to figure out my undertones. they're more yellow, but in some small areas of my face, kinda red.
  	I've also tried NW40 and NW43. NW40 is the mineralize foundation (compact) turned grey on the bottom half of my face almost immediately (gross)
  	NW43 in studio sculpt was ok..but still off
  	I'd decided to stick in the NC family and try NC44, what do you guys think? also, I have dry to easily manageable (I hate to say 'normal') skin.

  	here's what I've found works well for me:
  	MAC face & body: C6
  	MUFE face & body: 18 caramel
  	NARS sheer glow: cadiz
  	NARS tinted moisturizer: cuba
  	Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer: tan
  	Maybelline BB cream: medium dark tint
  	MAC MSFN: medium dark (mostly under eye, sometimes all over in the winter) and medium deep


----------



## horseygurl567 (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi, I need some help choosing foundation colours.. My shades would be:   'light' in maybelline bb cream   004 light porcelain in maybelline dream satin liquid foundation  I bought some foundations which turned out to be the wrong shades: 'porcelain' in the natural collection 'ivory' in maybelline dream satin liquid.. These gave my face an orange shine which did not suit my skin as I have a pinkish undertone..  I was wondering if anyone could give me the names of Mac or Bobbi brown foundation shades which would be suitable for my skin tone..  Thank you so much


----------



## LadybugAbbie (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi! I'm glad I found this site!!!! Thank you ladies for your info from those who have the same problem I do in finding the perfect foundation.  Here's what I've found to date....IMAN cream to power oil free compact foundation in Clay 2, the stick foundation in Clay 2 and the Luxury Radiance Liquid foundation in Clay 2 are the BEST color matches for my skin!  I've tried the following and these don't match me as well as the IMAN brand.  I'd like to try a more expensive brand like Estee Lauder, Chanel, Dior or Lancome, but I don't know where to start.  So here's what comes close, but is not as great as IMAN: BB in warm almond (too dark and a tad orange); Revlon Colorstay in Caramel (a bit too light); Clinique Perfectly Real Makeup #42 (a bit pink); L'Oreal True Match N7 (too light); L'Oreal True Match N8 (too dark); but the L'Oreal true Match Lumi in N7-8 is almost perfect; MUFE #170 (too light); MUFE #173 (too dark and orangey).  I don't wish to try MAC or NARS because the reviews are too negative.  I've recently tested six colors of the revamped Fashion Fair cream to powder foundations and was a bit disappointed that I didn't find one color to match me, but I did get two colors and blended them together and got a fairly decent match that was very good..."Tan-Bronze" and "Espresso-Cafe!"  Before you say, Oh No, not FF--my grandmother used that!  Give the line a try!  The makeup itself is fantastic.  Whatever color you get it WON'T OXIDIZE, turn dark, red or orangey!  It looks very natural and feels light, lasts all day, doesn't smudge, run, bead or fade.  I just wish they had a shade for me!  If I'm in a hurry I'll use IMAN, but when I have the extra time I grab the Fashion Fair first and just blend, blend, blend the two colors.  You should also try their lipsticks, blushes and eyeshadows--FANTASTIC and compliment ALL OUR SKIN COLORS ladies! Anyway if anyone has tried another line with my coloring, please let me know what worked for you!  Have a great one!!


----------



## MAChostage (Aug 7, 2012)

LadybugAbbie:  Hello and welcome!  There is a FF thread in this forum.  The last post in it was probably well over a month ago, but check it out.  I used FF back in the late 70's and decided to give it another try earlier this year and I personally was not impressed.  I do, however, love Iman, but I have trouble finding a lot of her stuff period and especially in Sand 5.


----------



## LadybugAbbie (Aug 7, 2012)

Hello MAChostage!
  	     Thanks for your feedback.  I know makeup is a very personal thing and what is good for one may not be so for another and that's ALL GOOD!  Have you tried to order the Sand 5 from: Target, Ulta or Drugstore.com?  If you check into the last two sites you will get a reference to other sites that may sell IMAN--Drugstore.com usually has the most variety of IMAN makeup I've seen anywhere.  Also give Walgreen's a try.  If you live in NYC Duane Reade's sells Iman in their Manhattan stores which is where I get the Clay 2 and other items. I believe I must have a very weird or unusual skintone--medium with a yellow-olive base--some foundations look either orangey-red or ashyish-grey on me.  I will try ANYTHING once to find my match.  It's insane to think that in 2012 Black women still don't have makeup companies who can meet our unique, exotic and beautiful needs!  But, I'll never stop looking!  Boy, if I had the time, money and motivation to start my own line, I WOULD!!!  Take Care.


----------



## WilliamLauren (Aug 8, 2012)

so good! Thanks!


----------



## HeavenF (Aug 15, 2012)

I wear: MUFE HD Foundation in 160
  	            UD Naked Skin in 6.5
  	            Estee Lauder Double Wear Light in 3.0


----------



## missmelsie (Aug 18, 2012)

Hey lovely ladies! I've found this thread SO helpful I thought I'd join.

  	I want to find out which NARS shade would be right for me, as I'm not having any luck with MAC.  I just tried Sheer Glow in Syracuse, but I found the shade too brown for me.  Then I read that it has brown undertones, so maybe Tahoe or Cadiz would suit better, but unfortunately they don't stock those colours here in New Zealand, where I live. Also, I definitely want to get Sheer Matte, as I am quite oily and want the matte 

  	I have an Indian skin tone, but don't know if the caramel undertone or the caramel/red undertone would work better.  This is what I've tried, and what has failed for me before:

  	MAC Studio Fix Fluid NC45/NC44 (too orange, same with the powder)
  	MAC Studio Fix Powder NC43 (too ashy)
  	Bobbi Brown Natural Finish Golden (too orange)
  	Bobbi Brown Natural Finish Warm Honey (too ashy)
  	Clinique Superbalanced Wheat (too brown but also nowhere near enough coverage and I just couldn't get it to build up! Also, I've found it so bad for oily skin, even though it's meant to suit)
  	NARS Sheer Glow Syracuse (too brown)

  	Would really appreciate your help! I want to get it right as I'll have to order it online and won't be able to swatch.


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Aug 21, 2012)

fatgirlcakes82 said:


> Can anyone tell me what powders they wear?
> this heat is killing my face wearing liquid foundation


  	I'm using MAC Mineralized Skinfinish in Dark...I really like it.


----------



## MAChostage (Aug 21, 2012)

LadybugAbbie said:


> Hello MAChostage!
> Thanks for your feedback.  I know makeup is a very personal thing and what is good for one may not be so for another and that's ALL GOOD!  *Have you tried to order the Sand 5 from: Target, Ulta or Drugstore.com?  If you check into the last two sites you will get a reference to other sites that may sell IMAN--Drugstore.com usually has the most variety of IMAN makeup I've seen anywhere.  Also give Walgreen's a try. * If you live in NYC Duane Reade's sells Iman in their Manhattan stores which is where I get the Clay 2 and other items. I believe I must have a very weird or unusual skintone--medium with a yellow-olive base--some foundations look either orangey-red or ashyish-grey on me.  I will try ANYTHING once to find my match.  It's insane to think that in 2012 Black women still don't have makeup companies who can meet our unique, exotic and beautiful needs!  But, I'll never stop looking!  Boy, if I had the time, money and motivation to start my own line, I WOULD!!!  Take Care.


  	I have discovered Sand 5 at some of these sites and will probably get what I need from one of those from now on.  Thank you for your suggestions!

  	And I totally agree with your comment about it being insane, in 2012, that people of color are still having it this rough when trying to find a good foundation match!


----------



## d1vatude (Aug 27, 2012)

can anyone recommend good full coverage foundation? im looking for high up brands. i currently wear black opal foundation in beautiful bronze and i also have oily skin. if someone can give me good recs for a non oily foundation, it would really help.


----------



## Bella Fox (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi Ladies,

  	This post makes me laugh, and I only joined so I could get involved with this thread (even though I use spektra all the time)

  	Glad I'm not the only one having foundation matching problems.

  	MAC Studio Sculpt NC42 - matches perfectly to my neck, makes parts of my face a bit too ashy probably an ok winter colour
  	MAC Studio Sculpt NC44 - bit to dark, probably slightly peach might be ok for summer but doesn't match my neck giving me lines
  	MAC Studio Fix Fluid NW35 - hate it! Too pink horrible

  	Bobbi Brown Honey 5 - bit too pink, matches sometimes when I'm lighter
  	Bobbi Brown Golden 6 - too orange

  	Laura Mercier Tinted Moistiser Tan - Too pink even though its sheer you can still tell

  	I have countless others these are the only ones I can think of cos I've used them in the last 6mths.

  	Thinking if I mix MAC NC42 and NC44 i might get the right colour.
  	Althought I read on another forum a few girls mixed NC42 and NW35 to get their perfect colour


----------



## jaylilee (Sep 6, 2012)

ellesea said:


> *BareMinerals *- Golden Medium (for NC35)


  	I thought I was the only one stuck in that weird NC 35/37/40 skin! I don't know I get quite to NC35 in the winter, but it's happened. Shiseido 060 Natural Deep Ochre is actually a beautiful match for NC40. I will warn that it has the tiiiiiniest bit of peach in it, but not enough to be noticeable on NC40 skin. On me it does not seem to oxidize either. I had luck finding it at the macy's counter. 


  	Foundations:

  	Mac studio sculpt SPF 15 Foundation NC 40
  	Shiseido 060 Natural Deep Ochre (matches nc40)
  	Inglot's freedom system concealer in MW00 (matches NC40)

  	Although inglot's is not a foundation, it has the same consistency and staying power. a long goes a long way and it does not fade. does not break me out either and I have rosacea, which is the most intolerant type of skin. they honestly should just repackage it and sell it as foundation. 

  	Thanks Bellagemma for posting those! will look into mufe as well.


----------



## AFin94 (Sep 7, 2012)

Hey everyone!

  	I really only joined so I can get in on this thread. I read it pretty frequently.

  	So far, I've only been using:

  	Nars Sheer Glow Foundation in Macao

  	Bare Minerals in Warm Tan

  	Both of these are a pretty perfect match for me.

  	I've never used MAC (I try not to use anything that isn't cruelty free). I am thinking about trying the MUFE HD & the Mat Velvet. Can someone give me some ideas?


----------



## dancer (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi everuone
  	Glade to know there are so many like me out there. I 've bought dozens of make up over last 6 months and none fit perfectly. I used to wear neutrogena golden beige (then stopped wearing make up except for light/medium mineral powder) now all the sales girls are recommending True Match W6 (close but brown) One tried on Revlon Toast with natural tan powder in teh mall. When I went outside it was too dark... but they could pass... i'll look tanned and cn't use too much.
  	My sister gave me Chanel Honey ultime.. again, i can wear it  but it gives a slightly tanned look ( i have oily but dehydrated skin and the make up just sinks in). I want to try clinique and estee lauder  and another l'oreal

  	Any suggestions?
  	make up challenged,
  	dancer


----------



## kyd33 (Sep 11, 2012)

I'm a NC-42-43ish with yellow undertones.
  	Bobbi Brown Honey is a perfect match.
  	Nars Syracuse is great too but wish it was more yellow.
  	Boots NO7 tan foundation.
  	Those of you looking for best concealers should try Ellis Faas.  S205 is great match but its pink based which is annoying. S206 is just a bit too dark but perfect yellow undertone. Most people i've met who are a similar skin shade to me have a yellow undertone its bewildering to me that Nars and Ellis Faas seem to have a peach undertone in this. They seem to use an "every other" system for undertones when going deeper in skin color. Shade below and up will be yellow based. Frustrating.


----------



## califabulous (Sep 11, 2012)

AFin94 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I really only joined so I can get in on this thread. I read it pretty frequently.
> 
> ...


  	mat velvet 70 or *75
  	HD 173 *175 or 177 

  	*=most likely match


----------



## sarie69 (Sep 26, 2012)

Not sure if this was posted already, but here goes:

  	MAC Studio Fix Fluid  - NC45
  	MUFE HD - #173
  	Nars Sheer Glow - Cadiz (Medium/Dark #3)
  	L'oreal True Match -  N6.5
  	Revlon Photoready - 010

  	I hope this helps as much as I've been helped by this thread!


----------



## kimbunney (Sep 26, 2012)

Is this the Loreal True Match Powder? I been wanting to know my shade in the powder...if anyone knows that shade to match NC45/MUFE 173 let me know. Let me add that I have strong yellow undertones.


sarie69 said:


> Not sure if this was posted already, but here goes:
> 
> MAC Studio Fix Fluid  - NC45
> MUFE HD - #173
> ...


----------



## AFin94 (Sep 26, 2012)

thanks!


----------



## sarie69 (Sep 27, 2012)

Sorry, the L'oreal True Match I was referring to was the liquid foundation.


----------



## sarie69 (Sep 30, 2012)

sarie69 said:


> Not sure if this was posted already, but here goes:
> 
> MAC Studio Fix Fluid  - NC45
> MUFE HD - #173
> ...


  	I was hoping to find an equivalent to Lancome's Teint Idole Ultra 24H Foundation. I've heard great things and would love to try!


----------



## Fiberluver (Oct 1, 2012)

sarie69 said:


> I was hoping to find an equivalent to Lancome's Teint Idole Ultra 24H Foundation. I've heard great things and would love to try!


  	It's an awesome foundation. One of the best I've ever used.

  	It doesn't oxidize or turn on you at all.

  	What you get at 8 am when you put it on is what you'll have a 8 pm or 10 pm when you take it off.

  	I've never worn it more than 12 hours though eventhough it is supposed to last for 24.


----------



## shayfie (Oct 1, 2012)

Mac: NC30
  	ID Bare Minerals: Golden Medium
  	Smashbox Studio Skin: 2.2, Light golden beige
  	Jane Iredale: Warm Sienna is the closest
  	Make up for ever HD: 127 Dark Sand
  	Cover FX cream 30SPF: M50
  	Ben nye HD cream: Brulee
  	Dermablend cover cream: Golden Beige


----------



## HeavenF (Oct 2, 2012)

MAC Studio Tech in NC43
  	MUFE HD in 160
  	Urban Decay Naked Skin in 6.5


----------



## SimpleBeautyYT (Oct 23, 2012)

Hello Fellow Makeup Addicts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





,
  	I haven't worn MAC foundation in forever, but I recently purchased Face & Body in N7 and it is a perfect match. Other shades that work for me are Loreal True Match Lumi in C6, Smashbox Studio Skin in 4.1, and Smashbox HD in D1. What shade do you think matches me in the NC/NW shades for MAC? 

  	Thanks in advance!


----------



## dmimima (Oct 24, 2012)

Hey, ladies! Wow this is a really useful/helpful thread...

  	I wear Nars Sheer Glow in Cadiz
  	MUF in 170
  	Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer in Tan

  	Do you guys have any suggestions on what I could possibly be matched too in Estee Lauder Double Wear and Chanel Perfection Lumiere?


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi Ladies This is my first time posting.  I have been lurking since the beginning of this thread.  I knew if I ever worked up the nerve, one of my first posts would have to be here.  MUFE mat velvet 75 Bobbi brown stick foundation 7.0 MUFE HD foundation 175 MUFE Face and Body 44 Graftobian HD creme foundation Ginger


----------



## sarie69 (Nov 14, 2012)

I'd love to know as well. It seems that we're the same shade.


----------



## GORGEdotORG (Nov 16, 2012)

devin said:


> MAC
> Fix fluid/powder-NC45/C7
> Mineralize skinfinish-medium deep
> 
> ...


  	Thank you soooo much! We have so many of the same foundations and colors. Now I don't have to go to Chanel to get matched, I'm about to order online


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Nov 25, 2012)

Benefit Hello Flawless in Nutmeg (this foundation has more of a yellow base)
  	MAC Prolong Wear in NW 45
  	MAC Studio Fix powder NW 45
  	MAC Mineralize Skinfinish in Deep
  	Smashbox HD Foundation in Dark 2
  	Laura Mercier TM in Mocha
  	Covergirl Natureluxe in Brazilnut 370
  	Smashbox TM in Dark
  	Maybelliene BB Cream in Deep
  	Lancome Color Ideal in IV-20 (discontinued)


----------



## Hina Huynh (Dec 6, 2012)

For any who are curious.

  	MAC Studio Fix Fluid/ProLong Wear in NC42
  	Nars Sheer Matte in Syracuse
  	Christian Dior Forever Extreme Wear in Sand no. 31 (although slightly ashy)
  	MUFE HD #153
  	MUFE Mat Velvet+ #65
  	Estee Lauder Double Wear in Shell Beige
  	Tarte Amazonian Clay in Tan
  	Cover FX in m80
  	Sephora Mattifying Powder Foundation in D33 Walnut
  	Revlon Colorstay Oily/Combonation skin in 360 Golden Caramel
  	Maybelline Dream Matte Mouse in 2.5 Natural Beige
  	Maybelline Superstay in Natural Tan
  	Maybelline Mineral Power Liquid Foundation in Natural Beige
  	Maybelline FitMe! Foundation in 310


----------



## auriannjag42 (Dec 6, 2012)

I have tried:

  	MAC NW45 in pro longwear foundation 
  	MAC NC50 in studio fix fluid 
  	MAC NW45 in studio fix powder 
  	MAC mineralized skinfinish in deep dark
  	NARS sheer  glow foundation in new guinea
  	Maybelline BB cream in dark
  	Sleek bb cream in medium 
  	MUFE HD foundation in #177
  	Revlon colorstay foundation in caramel


----------



## Jeansfanatic (Dec 27, 2012)

sarie69 said:


> I was hoping to find an equivalent to Lancome's Teint Idole Ultra 24H Foundation. I've heard great things and would love to try!


  	 I am a NC45 in MAC and Carmel in Revlon Colorstay (absolutely love this foundation by the way) and I would love to know this too!!!  I am sooo wanting to try this!!!  Would anyone happen to know this?

  	Ooops... I failed to mention that I was once a lurker until today! LOL!


----------



## lovecandy (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi guys I was wondering if anyone knew the equivalent of  Laura mercier tinted oil free moisturizer SPF 20 - sand, in bare minerals original xx


----------



## drammy04 (Jan 19, 2013)

I've been wearing MAC studio fix in C8 and MUFE Mat Velvet +70, and MUFE HD 177 but I've come to realization their a little too dark. C8 and 177 look like dirt smudges before i blend, also when I mix the two MUFE foundations the Mat Velvet is much lighter than 177. So I went to Sephora today and tried 173 and I love it. +70 is fine on me and 173 looks just like it. We have to remember that these are ranges and I'm guessing once you get between two colors, you go with the more dominant tone in your face?


----------



## califabulous (Jan 19, 2013)

drammy04 said:


> I've been wearing MAC studio fix in C8 and MUFE Mat Velvet +70, and MUFE HD 177 but I've come to realization their a little too dark. C8 and 177 look like dirt smudges before i blend, also when I mix the two MUFE foundations the Mat Velvet is much lighter than 177. So I went to Sephora today and tried 173 and I love it. +70 is fine on me and 173 looks just like it. We have to remember that these are ranges and I'm guessing once you get between two colors, you go with the more dominant tone in your face?


  	I tend to try to match my chest if it will be exposed. so I'll go with my match on the lighter side of the range as my neck is distinctly lighter than my face. I spent all last summer in the sun with my neck and chest exposed trying to tan!!!  Otherwise, i normally wear a darker color to even out my face.  I have to be really careful because I am oily and that can make my foundation oxidize.  This is why I don't wear mac c8.  it is a good match for me but looks like mud within an hour and a half.

  	For lancome I wear 460 Suede W. I noticed many nc45's wear the 450 Suede N...this is in the 24 hour formula


----------



## drammy04 (Jan 19, 2013)

OMG, I came home and with half my face in 173 and 177.  By this time they looked damn near identical on me with 173 a smidgen lighter. I wiped it all off and applied it again. It looks so much better and matches perfectly, I love it!


----------



## MacNcheese (Jan 23, 2013)

MAC SFF- NW43
  	Revlon Colorstay Oily Combo - Caramel (summer only)
  	Koh Gen Do Maifanshi Moisture Foundation 301 ----This is *THE BEST *foundation I have ever worn hands down.


----------



## msjaim (Jan 25, 2013)

Hina Huynh said:


> For any who are curious.
> 
> MAC Studio Fix Fluid/ProLong Wear in NC42
> Nars Sheer Matte in Syracuse
> ...


  	katvon d tattoo foundation in medium 62
  	bobbi brown skin foundation in warm honey
  	Lancome bisque 9w( my favorite!!!)

  	.. strange , the drug store brands dont seem to ever  match. ill have to try those lised aove.


----------



## Nadira Naima (Mar 5, 2013)

Revlon Colorstay (Oily/Combination) - Toast a bit dark on my skin.

  	Revlon New Complexion One Step Compact Makeup - Medium Beige. Too pink. Makes my skin look ashy. Picked up Toast but the salesperson told me Medium Beige is a better match. Shouldn't have listened to her because obviously it was not my colour at all. I have golden/yellow undertones. I don't really like the finish. It slips.

  	MAC Studio Sculpt Foundation - NC42 not sure if it's the right colour. My dad told me it makes my skin looks darker. I was matched with NC40 but I thought it was too light. Love the texture.

  	Still searching for my HG foundation.


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (Mar 6, 2013)

MUFE Face and Body in 46

  	Benefit Oxygen Hello Flawless in Gotta Know Me Nutmeg 

  	MAC Studio Fix Fluid in NW45

  	MAC Matchmaster in 8.5

  	MAC Face and Body in N9

	MAC Mineralize Skinfinish in Deep Dark

  	Bobbi Brown TM in Rich Tint

	Laura Mercier TM in Mocha

	Covergirl Natureluxe in Brazilnut 370

	Maybelliene BB Cream in Deep


----------



## Antiqued (Mar 8, 2013)

MAC Studio Fix powder NC43 or C6 	
 		MAC Studio Fix Fluid NC43 or 44 	
 		Lancome Teint Idole 24H 450N 	
 		Iman Luxury Radiance Liquid Clay 1 (a tad dark) 	
 		Estee Lauder Double Wear Bronze 	
 		Revlon Colorstay Combo/Oily Toast


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (Mar 8, 2013)

TXBeautyBaby said:


> Maybelliene BB Cream in Deep


  	I forgot to add:
  	Stila Natural Finish in J
  	Dior DiorNude Skin in 070
  	MAC Studio Tint in Deep Dark


----------



## nikky2206 (Mar 18, 2013)

*Liquid Foundation:*


 *MAC Prolongwear -* NW45
 *Mac Face & Body   -* N9 (a little dark but I like the red undertone)
 *DiorSkin Nude       -  *63 Amber
 *Giorgio Armani      -* 10 Gingerbread
​  *Makeup Forever     -* 177
 *NARS Sheer Glow  - *Trinidad
 *Sue Devitt               - *Kimberly Plateau
 *Bobbi Brown          -  *Almond
 *Becca                      -  *Sienna
 *Lorac                      -  *NP9
 *Clinique Even Better       - * Sienna
 *Laura Mercier* Oil-Free *  -*  Rich Sienna
 *Laura Mercier* TM          *-* Walnut
 *Lancome Teint Idol Ultra 24H  - *510 Suede C



 *Creme Foundation:*

*Black Opal Stick* - Hazelnut
​ 
 *Powder:*
 *MAC Mineralized Skinfinish*: Dark
 *Mac Blot Pressed Powder:* Deep Dark
 *Sue Devitt: *Kimberly Plateau
 *Ben Nye: *Chestnut
​


----------



## Shahana Khaliq (Mar 30, 2013)

missmelsie said:


> Hey lovely ladies! I've found this thread SO helpful I thought I'd join.
> 
> I want to find out which NARS shade would be right for me, as I'm not having any luck with MAC.  I just tried Sheer Glow in Syracuse, but I found the shade too brown for me.  Then I read that it has brown undertones, so maybe Tahoe or Cadiz would suit better, but unfortunately they don't stock those colours here in New Zealand, where I live. Also, I definitely want to get Sheer Matte, as I am quite oily and want the matte
> 
> ...


  	Hi Everyone! What a brilliant forum - I really hope to find the answer to my problem here.

	After googling my MAC shade for dupes a a long while ago, i came across LOADS of forums talking about how MAC artists give loads of ethnic skin toned women NC45 - when actually they are not all this shade. I may be a victim of this!

	I have been wearing MACs NC45 Pro Longwear for a number of years now. All of a sudden I am questioning it and I think it's actually too orange for me, how I never realised this before is beyond me. The lady at the store agreed, and gave me a sample of NC44.5 in Studio Fix Fluid. It's only 0.5 difference but its a massive difference between the two foundation types. she also tried NC45 Pro Longwear concealer on me.

	I dunno! I feel like this makes me look a bit ashy. I went through a lot of the counters at my local department stores today and I honestly couldn't find a good match. They kept making me look unwell! 

	The Nars lady tried Sheer Matte Syracuse and said I look fresh. She tried Tahoe and told me it didn't look right.

	Estee Lauder lady tried Double Wear Cashew and Honey Bronze.

	Both brands I liked when they tried it, but immediately hated as soon as I looked in a different mirror and in day light. Again, made me look weird and ashy.

	I've also got Laura Mercier tinted moisturiser in Tan to try too, for the summer.

	Lancome was a total no no for me.

	I have yet to try Chanel Mat Lumiere, Bobbi Brown, Clinique Superbalanced and Armani.

	My indian skin tone seems to be so difficult. I have both types of pigmentation, I am a yellow undertone. My skin is combination. And I need a matte foundation with medium - full coverage.

	Does anyone have any light they can shed on my problem? I'm so sorry message is so long, and i know its probably too difficult to answer my problem without seeing me face to face to try yourself! But any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Shahana Khaliq (Mar 30, 2013)

P.s. I got a bunch of samples today with hopefully better shades. Wish me luck!


----------



## shy_makeup_girl (Mar 30, 2013)

MUFE HD: 170
  	MUFE Mat Velvet +: 55

  	MAC studio fix fluid: NW35


  	Smashbox BB cream in medium

  	Shiseido Sun Protection Liquid Foundation: 70 (a tad too light in the summer, I just add a bit of bronzer and I am good to go)

  	Nars sheer glow in Syracuse

  	HTH!


----------



## GabbyLovesMe (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi, I'm an nc 44 in mac studip fix fluid, and medium deep in msf. What shade should I get in the studio sculpt foundation?


----------



## Terrabootwos (Apr 9, 2013)

Sorry no pic but I use Lancome Tiente Idol in 450 N and I can also use Smashbox High Definition Healthy FX Medium M4- I have been in love with my Lancome for a few years and Smashbox is kinda stealing the spotlight- like fa real, fa real!!-
  	I am in love with the matte finish- I use Victoria Secret illuminator to highlight and add dewy-ness!


----------



## Shahana Khaliq (Apr 15, 2013)

Okay girls, here goes with my list. Been hunting for the last month. In order of preference - these are the shades each company has to offer me,

  	Estee Lauder DW - *Toasty Toffee* (PERFECT)
  	NARS Sheer Matte - *Tahoe *(Love this also, but after finding DW, it's not the best)
  	NARS Tinted Moisturiser - *Anna Purina* (too dark but will be fine for when I tan in the Summer!)
  	SmashBox - *3.3 *(Looks alright)
  	Bourjois Healthy Mix - *58* (darkest shade, feels and smells lovely but slightly too dark. I like it though, I will continue using it for everyday use)
  	MAC - *NC44.5/NC45* (too orange)
  	Chanel - *64 Ambre* (too orange)
  	Shu Uemura -* Medium Sand* (too orange)
  	Bobbi Brown - *Golden *(too orange)
  	Revlon Photo Ready -* Caramel *(too orange and has weird sparkly pigment in it)
  	Giorgio Armani - *Long Stay 9* (too orange and too runny)
  	Illamasqua Skin Base -* 14 *(I am unsure about this, I haven't tried it long enough but I think it's ashy on me)

  	Laura Mercier has nothing to offer me. Nor does L'Oreal, Max Factor, Lancome, No7, Clinique. Have tried so many!

  	So, in conclusion - Estee Lauder and NARS - I salute you!!!

  	Hope this is helpful to peeps.

  	xx


----------



## dancer (May 13, 2013)

Hi I usually wear Loreal W5.5/6 and estee lauder 3w1 (Invisible makeup). Anyone knows what's a good Bobbi Brown and Chanel(compact form) equivalent? I tried Revlon but can't seem to find a good match

  	Dancer


----------



## dancer (May 13, 2013)

If you're NC 45 Estee Lauder Cashew will be too light....try intensity 4 or 5.. and check both the neutral and warm undertones. Good luck, I have a similar problem


----------



## Beauty K (May 30, 2013)

Hi all,
  	Looking for the equivalent of MAC studio fix NC55 powder in MAC blot powder.
  	Thanks


----------



## ddthamaverick (Jun 2, 2013)

Hi,  I love makeup. The lipgloss, bb cream, eyeshadows and my all time fav mascara. The issue im having is finding the perfect shade equivalent.  Im a sun beige in loreal true match, beach glow or bronze in too faced and honey in bobbi brow . Now Im trying to save money so I would like to see what color I would I would be in olay tone and rebab foundations, revlon photo ready / colorstay and loreal lumi. I have combo oily skin snd a few spots here and there but want to find the perfect shade. Please help.


----------



## xeynah (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi,  I need some help with Loreal true match and Revlon ColorStay shades. These are my somewhat close matches for other foundations:  MAC: NC 40/42 MUFE: 153 NARS sheer glow: Barcelona (but this is slightly light for me)  Thanks!


----------



## msroyalty2u (Jun 22, 2013)

*Here are my shades:*  Bobbi Brown Long-Wear Even Finish Compact Foundation (Warm Almond 6.5) Bobbi Brown Oil-Free Even Finish Compact Cream-to-Powder Foundation (Warm Almond 6.5) - Discontinued and replaced by above formula Bobbi Brown Sheer Finish Pressed Powder (Golden Orange) NARS Sheer Matte Liquid Foundation (Macao) NARS Powder Foundation w/ SPF 12 (Tahoe) Prescriptives Virtual Matte Oil-Control Liquid Foundation w/ SPF 15 (Fresh Ginger) - Satin Matte Finish Prescriptives Virtual Matte Pressed Powder (Level 4) MAC Studio Fix Powder Plus Foundation (NC45) MAC Blot Powder (Dark) Hard Candy So Baked Bronzer (Tropics 130) *Does anyone have any shade recommendations for Giorgio Armani, Chanel and D&G Foundations (Oil-free formulas)?  In Giorgio Armani, I was thinking "Soft Tan 160" might work,* *For reference, I have warm, yellow/orange undertones and oily skin.*


----------



## Divad2013 (Jun 23, 2013)

I went and got matched to

  	M.A.C. - NC50 Mineralize Foundation

  	NARS - Macao - Medium-dark 4 - Medium-dark with deep yellow undertone

  	I am looking for something less expensive since I am very new to wearing foundation.  If any one has any ideas I am open to them


----------



## trina11225 (Jun 23, 2013)

I heard the cover girl queen foundation outlast is really good. I just don't know u will match that, but you can always try and return to store. They don't sell it back.


----------



## Divad2013 (Jun 23, 2013)

I didn't know you could return foundation..  Learn something new everyday..  I will try that..  I might be out of luck when it comes to drug store foundation


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Jun 24, 2013)

MzBrownBeauty said:


> Benefit Hello Flawless in Nutmeg (this foundation has more of a yellow base) MAC Prolong Wear in NW 45 MAC Studio Fix powder NW 45 MAC Mineralize Skinfinish in Deep Smashbox HD Foundation in Dark 2 (summer shade) Laura Mercier TM in Mocha Covergirl Natureluxe in Brazilnut 370 Smashbox TM in Dark Maybelliene BB Cream in Deep Lancome Color Ideal in IV-20 (discontinued)


  Thought I would add these to my list:  MUFE Mat Velvet 75 (80 was a little too dark) I mix this with a little Smashbox D2 and it ends up perfect! Estee Lauder Double Wear in Truffle (Just bought this so will add later if the shade worked)


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 25, 2013)

Divad2013 said:


> I went and got matched to
> 
> M.A.C. - NC50 Mineralize Foundation
> 
> ...


  	Try Revlon Colorstay in Caramel or one of CoverGirl Queen All Day Flawless. I wear MAC's NC50 and in CG Queen ADF I wear Q825/Golden Honey.

http://www.covergirl.com/beauty-pro...tion-makeup/queen-all-day-flawless-foundation


----------



## Divad2013 (Jun 25, 2013)

Thank you I will try those.....  I am learning how to use and apply foundation so I don't want to spend so much money to learn.


----------



## MissTT (Jun 25, 2013)

Divad2013 said:


> I didn't know you could return foundation..  Learn something new everyday..  I will try that..  I might be out of luck when it comes to drug store foundation


  	You will definitely find a shade in the CG Queen All Day Flawless. There are so many shades especially for us brown girls. I started a thread about it here: http://www.specktra.net/t/183062/covergirl-queen-collection-all-day-flawless-foundation It is my favorite foundation surpassing the following in my collection: Urban Decay Naked, Make Up For Ever HD, Armani Maestro Fusion, Estee Lauder Invisible, Estee Lauder DoubleWear Light, Lancome Teint Idole Ultra, MAC Studio Fix, Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturizer, NARS Tinted Moisturizer. Those are off the top of my head. As you can see I don't really mess with drugstore makeup yet this is my Holy Grail.


----------



## Divad2013 (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks I will check that out too


----------



## missmelsie (Jun 25, 2013)

I have been trying out loads of different foundations trying to find something for my Indian skin tone.  I am medium-tan with yellow/golden undertones.   Here are my thoughts:


*Bobbi Brown Long-Wear Even Finish / Skin Foundation:* Honey matches perfectly but my neck is a little lighter

*MAC Studio Fix Fluid:* NC 42 is too light, NC44 and NC45 too orange.  I've heard there's an NC43.5 but I don't know where to get it!

*MAC Pro Longwear: *NC42 is too light and NC45 too orange

*Estee Lauder Double Wear Stay in Place Foundation:* 4W2 Toasty Toffee suits me perfectly. 4W1 Honey Bronze washed me out and the neutral 4N2 Spiced Sand wasn't too bad but still a little ashy.

*NARS Sheer Glow:* Syracuse looked too "brown" on me and didn't look natural, but Barcelona is too light. I can't get Tahoe in New Zealand to try it out but I don't think it will suit

*NARS Sheer Matte:* Syracuse was WAY too light!


  	I want to try MAC Matchmaster - I think I might be a 4.0 or a 5.0? But I'm really looking for something that's great at oil control but still looks natural, while evening out my skin tone a little bit so my neck doesn't look ridiculously lighter than my face. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## MissTT (Jun 25, 2013)

My neck is lighter, too, missmelsie. All the MUAs have been telling me that's normal and I should bronze my neck. I've resisted b/c it just seems like so much makeup and it'd get on my clothes and stuff. Yuck! I have tried it once, however, and it did help. That NC43.5 exists in India I believe. Do you know anyone there who could check into it for you?


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Jun 26, 2013)

Divad2013 said:


> I didn't know you could return foundation..  Learn something new everyday..  I will try that..  I might be out of luck when it comes to drug store foundation


 

	Yep, if it doesn't work just return it. I bought Covergirl Queen 3 in 1 foundation from Target but the shade was to light and gave me a gray cast, so I returned it. Maybelline's BB cream in deep is really good. Its more like a tinted moisturizer but it provides a nice coverage. I've also heard good things about Black Opal.


----------



## Divad2013 (Jun 26, 2013)

I think I will stop by Target Monday.. I don't have one in my city but nearby it is...


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 26, 2013)

Okay so now I'm thinking of trying yet another foundation....... Revlon Colorstay Whipped Creme Foundation.


----------



## chanz000 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hiya.

  	I am in the UK and have very orangey skin. 

  	When i first started out i opted for MAC but several years on MAC just isn't working for me. I really want to try Lancome, YSL or Estee Lauder??

  	Any suggestions what shade I would be?

  	I am a:

  	Mac -  Studio Sculpt                               NC45
  	Chanel- Perfection Lumiere                   Beige Ambre #64
  	Bobbi Brown-Long wear even finish      Golden

  	Chanz


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 26, 2013)

chanz000 said:


> Hiya.
> 
> I am in the UK and have very orangey skin.
> 
> ...


  	Welcome! 

  	Try this.... http://findation.com/

  	ETA: Here are the recommendations for your shades based on you wearing MAC Studio Sculpt in NC45....

http://findation.com/searches/209152


----------



## Divad2013 (Jun 26, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> Okay so now I'm thinking of trying yet another foundation....... Revlon Colorstay Whipped Creme Foundation.


  	If you do let me know how you like it.  What shade are you in MAC...  I am a NC50  I am just learning how to use foundation so I am always looking for a cheaper but as good option.


----------



## chanz000 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hiya,

  	I seem to be having the same problems as you,when it comes to make up being too orange (especially in the daylight).

  	Out of the foundations you have tried, which one gave a full but non orange coverage?

  	Chanz


----------



## chanz000 (Jun 26, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Try this.... http://findation.com/
> 
> ...


  	Thank you so much, I never knew such a website existed. I will take a look now 

  	Chanz


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 26, 2013)

Divad2013 said:


> If you do let me know how you like it.  What shade are you in MAC...  I am a NC50  I am just learning how to use foundation so I am always looking for a cheaper but as good option.


  	I usually wear NC50 as well. Whenever I get it I'll try to give a little review.


----------



## MissTT (Jun 26, 2013)

chanz000 said:


> Hiya,
> 
> I seem to be having the same problems as you,when it comes to make up being too orange (especially in the daylight).
> 
> ...


  	Based on your profile pic I would say you're not NC45. Try NC44 if you can. It will be much less orange.

  	Copperhead I want to get the Colorstay Whipped, too. I picked it up for my daughter and had to totally guess at the shade. She said I did well. I don't trust her much with shade selection though b/c she kinda just uses whatever she has regardless if it's off. She's broke and too embarrassed to take foundations back to drugstores to find the perfect one. I took her to the Clinique counter for a proper color matching in Feb. Poor thing is already too dark for that foundation and they went a shade darker on her in anticipation of Summer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I wish we could swatch/sample drugstore foundations.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 26, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Based on your profile pic I would say you're not NC45. Try NC44 if you can. It will be much less orange.
> 
> Copperhead I want to get the Colorstay Whipped, too. I picked it up for my daughter and had to totally guess at the shade. She said I did well. I don't trust her much with shade selection though b/c she kinda just uses whatever she has regardless if it's off. She's broke and too embarrassed to take foundations back to drugstores to find the perfect one. I took her to the Clinique counter for a proper color matching in Feb. Poor thing is already too dark for that foundation and they went a shade darker on her in anticipation of Summer.
> 
> ...


  	Does your daughter like the Colorstay Whipped MissTT? Aww she's too embarrassed to take the foundation back? LOL! Tell her don't be embarrassed. People do it everyday. If not, I'm sure her mom'll bring it back for her right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I think you might be right about Chanz. She looks to be a bit lighter than NC45. I'm not really familiar with Studio Sculpt but in Studio Fix Fluid if she's orangey she may even be able to wear an NW shade.


----------



## MissTT (Jun 26, 2013)

Yes chanz000 confused me a bit b/c in the first post she said she was orange and in the next she said the foundation was orange. I'm sure she'll clear it up.

  	Funny thing is I've never returned a drugstore makeup product so I dunno if I would. However I would have no qualms about returning dept store makeup. That's b/c the SAs make it clear that it's no problem if you do. That's how I started buying them. I didn't know you could return stuff to Walmart et al. LOL I told her she could make the returns, but I think she wouldn't know how to choose the right color in the exchange. I think she's overwhelmed by the trial and error of it. That's why I took her to Clinique. If we find out what works then we could just try to get it at the CCO. She says that's still too expensive which is probably true for a college student. Because of this she's not really that interested in getting addicted to dept store foundation. I bought her foundation her freshman year b/c we were on the Bare Minerals auto ship thing. I canceled it a year ago though so she's been trying to find her way in drugstore land. Unfortunately last year she was living in BFE and had to leave town to even get foundation. Seriously - they didn't really sell makeup in the town were she was. She could get maybe an eyeliner or something basic like that, but that's it. She's moving to Columbia, SC so she'll have a MAC counter at Belk. All she really needs is foundation and mascara for replenishments. She's set for blush, lipsticks, liners, bronzers, brushes, etc. I'm always picking up stuff for her. 

  	Anyway, yes my daughter likes the colorstay whipped. i think her skin looks really nice with it. She has oily, acne-prone skin that's around NW30 now. She tans really easily, but her face is weird b/c it's very difficult to tan. Her face is mostly around NW25/20, but her body can get around NW43. Pale face is common in my family. The problem is she's sometimes heavy w/ the bronzer b/c she hates her pale face so, yeah, it's not a good look IMO. If she stays out of the sun for a week or so I bet her face will go back to NW25. It fades fast! Anyway, this makes it hard for her to match foundation b/c her color changes so often.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 26, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Yes chanz000 confused me a bit b/c in the first post she said she was orange and in the next she said the foundation was orange. I'm sure she'll clear it up.
> 
> Funny thing is I've never returned a drugstore makeup product so I dunno if I would. However I would have no qualms about returning dept store makeup. That's b/c the SAs make it clear that it's no problem if you do. That's how I started buying them. I didn't know you could return stuff to Walmart et al. LOL I told her she could make the returns, but I think she wouldn't know how to choose the right color in the exchange. I think she's overwhelmed by the trial and error of it. That's why I took her to Clinique. If we find out what works then we could just try to get it at the CCO. She says that's still too expensive which is probably true for a college student. Because of this she's not really that interested in getting addicted to dept store foundation. I bought her foundation her freshman year b/c we were on the Bare Minerals auto ship thing. I canceled it a year ago though so she's been trying to find her way in drugstore land. Unfortunately last year she was living in BFE and had to leave town to even get foundation. Seriously - they didn't really sell makeup in the town were she was. She could get maybe an eyeliner or something basic like that, but that's it. She's moving to Columbia, SC so she'll have a MAC counter at Belk. All she really needs is foundation and mascara for replenishments. She's set for blush, lipsticks, liners, bronzers, brushes, etc. I'm always picking up stuff for her.
> 
> Anyway, yes my daughter likes the colorstay whipped. i think her skin looks really nice with it. She has oily, acne-prone skin that's around NW30 now. She tans really easily, but her face is weird b/c it's very difficult to tan. Her face is mostly around NW25/20, but her body can get around NW43. Pale face is common in my family. The problem is she's sometimes heavy w/ the bronzer b/c she hates her pale face so, yeah, it's not a good look IMO. If she stays out of the sun for a week or so I bet her face will go back to NW25. It fades fast! Anyway, this makes it hard for her to match foundation b/c her color changes so often.


  	Oh okay. She probably goes heavy on the bronzer so it can match her neck/chest then. It's like she needs a few different shades so her foundation can match her face each week. LOL. That is something else. 

  	Come to think of it, I don't know if I've ever returned a cosmetic to a drugstore/Walmart either. That's probably because it's very seldom that I buy something that I DON'T like. However, I have returned things to Sephora. Not very often though. I'm going to get that Colorstay Whipped. It just looks like something I'll like. Can't wait to try it.


----------



## MissTT (Jun 26, 2013)

I went to get the Colorstay Whipped tonight and was struggling with the colors. That's why I hate drugstore. LOL I was trying to research on the phone, but it was a pain in the arse. We just ate dinner and came home. Now I remember after researching on my laptop I need Caramel so I'm gonna pick it up this weekend when I pick up my Nook from Target. Edit: Ugh! My research is now showing I may need a difficult to find shade called Toast.

  	I'll return something to Sephora in a minute! And yes my daughter needs multiple foundation shades, but more like 3+ not the usual 1-2 most people can work with. Her skin really fluctuates and it happens really quickly. Like she got the Clinique and the MUA went a shade darker b/c it was about to be Spring. 4 weeks later the color was a little too light for my daughter. Meaning she changed two shades in one month. She wasn't even that tan. Now she's actually laid out some this summer so I don't know what color she needs today. Her forehead is all dark, but the center of her face is still kinda pasty.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I went to get the Colorstay Whipped tonight and was struggling with the colors. That's why I hate drugstore. LOL I was trying to research on the phone, but it was a pain in the arse. We just ate dinner and came home. Now I remember after researching on my laptop I need Caramel so I'm gonna pick it up this weekend when I pick up my Nook from Target. Edit: Ugh! My research is now showing I may need a difficult to find shade called Toast.
> 
> I'll return something to Sephora in a minute! And yes my daughter needs multiple foundation shades, but more like 3+ not the usual 1-2 most people can work with. Her skin really fluctuates and it happens really quickly. Like she got the Clinique and the MUA went a shade darker b/c it was about to be Spring. 4 weeks later the color was a little too light for my daughter. *Meaning she changed two shades in one month. She wasn't even that tan. Now she's actually laid out some this summer so I don't know what color she needs today. Her forehead is all dark, but the center of her face is still kinda pasty. *


  	LOL MissTT. That is too much.

  	If Caramel isn't your shade then I hope you don't have much trouble finding Toast. Caramel would likely be my shade. I'm guessing it'll be the cheapest at Walmart. I see Drugstore.com has it for $11 and some change. Some reviews I've watched on YT were saying it was in the $13-14 range.


----------



## MissTT (Jun 27, 2013)

Apparently Toast is only available online at Amazon. It used to be online at Target, too, but never even sold on Revlon's own site. It's gonna cost me about $18 to try it.


----------



## Lipstickjunkii (Jun 27, 2013)

I have Revlon Colorstay whipped but haven't actually used it. I think I will start to do that this summer as I'm finding that the liquid colorstay is too heavy for me this summer (it's perfect in the winter). I read somewhere that the whipped is great for the summer season. I'm supposedly a MAC NC45 but find it a bit too orange/dark for me. For the colorstay liquid, I mix Caramel and Rich Ginger to get a shade that I can work with, so I might need to cop a Colorstay whipped in Rich Ginger to mix with my whipped caramel. If you guys have an Ulta near you, the usually have BOGO in Revlon and if you apply the $3.50 off $10 coupon, it's not a bad deal. You can also purchase from Ulta online with the coupon.


----------



## Divad2013 (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks 





Copperhead said:


> I usually wear NC50 as well. Whenever I get it I'll try to give a little review.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 29, 2013)

I bought the Revlon Colorstay Whipped today. Will let you all know my thoughts after I've tried it.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 30, 2013)

Ok ya'll, I just put this on 15 minutes ago but upon initial application, all I feel right now is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. But like I said, it's only been 15 minutes. This is sort of an "application review". I cleaned my face, moisturized it and then spritzed on a little MAC Fix+. Waited a few minutes and then I applied the Colorstay Whipped with my fingers. Then I grabbed my damp Beauty Blender and bounced it all over my face. Let it sit for a few minutes and then I applied a little bit more Colorstay Whipped mainly on my dark post acne spots, bounced the BB all over the face again. Then I lightly dusted a little of Ben Nye's Coco Tan Powder all over my face. I didn't even use concealer today except under my eyes. I usually put concealer on my dark spots but didn't really feel the need to do that today. I really liked the way the foundation felt going onto my skin. When I come back tonight, I'll give a review on how it wore on this first full day. 

  	Also let me say I found this at Wal-Mart. It was $10.97. I've been looking at reviews on youtube and most say they are finding it anywhere from $13-15. 

  	MissTT I was looking to see if they had Toast but unfortunately they didn't.


----------



## sagehen (Jun 30, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> Ok ya'll, I just put this on 15 minutes ago but upon initial application, all I feel right now is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Good, we are waiting for this!

  	BTW, did you say you are truffle in the EL Double Wear line? I am wanting to try it.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 30, 2013)

sagehen said:


> Good, we are waiting for this!
> BTW, did you say you are truffle in the EL Double Wear line? I am wanting to try it.


  	No sagehen it wasn't me. I've never tried the EL Double wear line.


----------



## sagehen (Jun 30, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> No sagehen it wasn't me. I've never tried the EL Double wear line.


  	Thanks - I need to read back through - I am torn between truffle and rich caramel


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Jun 30, 2013)

sagehen said:


> Thanks - I need to read back through - I am torn between truffle and rich caramel


  I just bought EL Double in Truffle and its really dark for my NW 45 skin tone. Looks muddy. Very similar shade to the intensity 6.0 In EL Double wear light.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 30, 2013)

Okay, I've had this foundation on since 11am CST and it is now 9:15pm and I don't really wanna take it off but it's getting late so I guess I have to. LOL! I didn't do too much running today except to go grab some food to bring back home but this foundation still looks really good after 10 hours. I only had to blot my t-zone once and that was around 4pm. I just took out my MAC Blot Powder and blotted that area. Didn't have to touch the rest of the face AT ALL. I kept looking in the mirror to make sure it wasn't doing anything funny but it wasn't. Frankly I'm surprised my husband didn't ask me why I kept looking in the mirror. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Next time I'm going to pat it on my face with my fingers and then use my Sigma F80 to blend it in, but that's only because I'm curious to see how it looks this way. I'm pretty happy with the way it looked today using the Beauty Blender but I'm curious to see how it does with a brush. So, as of right now, I'm really liking this foundation. I'm guessing the method and the amount I applied this foundation today I'd say it gave me a mid-semi full coverage. Just now, before I get ready to take it off, I decided to press this Bounty paper towel I have sitting next to me onto my face in a blotting motion just to see how much would transfer. I could see just a tiny bit of something. It may be my blush but really, it's nothing. I'm not saying test it out on your favorite white shirt or anything because well, I'm just not THAT trusting of ANY foundation. LOL! As of right now though, I give this foundation a big thumbs up.


----------



## MissTT (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm soooo jealous of you, Copperhead. How was the coloring. You didn't mention it so I'm assuming Caramel is good for NC50. I'm gonna have to get that Toast soon. I picked up Med Beige and True Beige for my daughter today to live through her.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 30, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I'm soooo jealous of you, Copperhead. How was the coloring. You didn't mention it so I'm assuming Caramel is good for NC50. I'm gonna have to get that Toast soon. I picked up Med Beige and True Beige for my daughter today to live through her.


  	LOL MissTT! Now you know you have absolutely NOTHING to be jealous about. The coloring was really good actually. I do normally wear NC50 and Caramel was definitely my shade in the Whipped Foundation. Looking at the color from the outside of the jar the shade looks lighter than it actually is in the jar. But I figured I'd wear Caramel because I wore that shade in the Colorstay Liquid foundation. I forgot to describe the texture too. The texture is like a thick pudding. Not as light as a mousse but more towards that of a pudding. Inside the jar is this little sealing disc and I just took the foundation from that rather than dip in the jar. I guess once the foundation goes down some and the sealing disc is no longer able to reach the foundation I will then have to use something to take some foundation out. I don't really want to dip my fingers inside the jar. 

  	ETA: I also found that it doesn't have a strong smell which I kind of liked. IIRC the liquid Colorstay has a stronger scent to it. 

  	Go ahead and find some reviews and youtube videos about it. I did BEFORE I bought the foundation and I'm STILL reading reviews and watching youtube videos on it. I guess I just like to hear peoples' thoughts on it. LOL.


----------



## MissTT (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm excited to try it. The reviews I've seen have all been good for the most part. If I can find a shade match I'll be golden.


----------



## Copperhead (Jul 1, 2013)

Something else I forgot to mention..... this foundation DOES NOT have SPF but my moisturizer does so that was okay. Also, salicylic acid (acne fighting ingredient) is one of the ingredients in it.


----------



## Divad2013 (Jul 1, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> Okay, I've had this foundation on since 11am CST and it is now 9:15pm and I don't really wanna take it off but it's getting late so I guess I have to. LOL! I didn't do too much running today except to go grab some food to bring back home but this foundation still looks really good after 10 hours. I only had to blot my t-zone once and that was around 4pm. I just took out my MAC Blot Powder and blotted that area. Didn't have to touch the rest of the face AT ALL. I kept looking in the mirror to make sure it wasn't doing anything funny but it wasn't. Frankly I'm surprised my husband didn't ask me why I kept looking in the mirror.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I am going to try this one thanks


----------



## Copperhead (Jul 3, 2013)

I just watched a review video on the Revlon Colorstay Whipped and she said hers has spf20 in it. Mine doesn't say that. Maybe certain shades do? The last thing I DO see on the ingredient list though is "*May contain* mica, *titanium dioxide*.....

  	So I'm guessing maybe some shades have it and some don't. The reviewer's shade was 320 (Warm Golden). She said in MAC she's normally an NC30-35 and the 320 Revlon matches her perfectly.


----------



## MissTT (Jul 3, 2013)

I ordered ColorStay Whipped in Toast on Monday from  BuyMeBeauty.com, but haven't heard boo from them since order confirmation. I'm a little nervous as I've never heard of the company before. Today is the 2nd business day though so per their terms they should be shipping it by today.


----------



## Copperhead (Jul 3, 2013)

I hope you get it MissTT and moreso I hope it works for you. I'm still watching review videos on YT. It's like I can't get enough. LOL!


----------



## Copperhead (Jul 3, 2013)

MissTT look what I found. A comparison of Toast and Caramel. I'm hearing people say that the ad states Halle Berry was wearing Caramel. I would think Caramel would be a little dark for Halle but hey, what do I know. LOL!

http://en.paperblog.com/revlon-color-stay-whipped-cream-make-up-437235/


----------



## MissTT (Jul 3, 2013)

I did find her blog when I was looking. It's funny b/c she looks much lighter than me, but the foundation seems like it would be right for me in the first swatch pic. In the second it looks a little light. I think the issue is my face is NC44, my neck and chest are NC42-44, and my body is NC50. I don't ever swatch on my hands b/c it's useless. Anyway, I'm a bit afraid b/c she said Toast is too light for her. Best blog post out there about Toast, but you'd have to jump through hoops to find out who the person is and when it was posted. That's annoying. That just means I'll have to leave a very thorough review here.
  	And no way Halle Berry is wearing Caramel.


----------



## Copperhead (Jul 3, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I did find her blog when I was looking. It's funny b/c she looks much lighter than me, but the foundation seems like it would be right for me in the first swatch pic. In the second it looks a little light. I think the issue is my face is NC44, my neck and chest are NC42-44, and my body is NC50. I don't ever swatch on my hands b/c it's useless. Anyway, I'm a bit afraid b/c she said Toast is too light for her. Best blog post out there about Toast, but you'd have to jump through hoops to find out who the person is and when it was posted. That's annoying. That just means I'll have to leave a very thorough review here.
> And no way Halle Berry is wearing Caramel.


  	Yeah, I doubt Halle is wearing Caramel.


----------



## GoldenGirl (Jul 3, 2013)

Hopefully this will help someone else out:

  	MUFE HD 177 (it's perfect!)
  	MUFE Face and Body 12/Caramel -  I just got this and I LIKE it, but I"m not sure it's a perfect fit in terms of matching.  I am considering trying the next shade down (I think that's 44) to se see if that's a better match.
  	CoverGirl Queen Collection Natural Hue Compact Foundation Q520/Toffee
  	MAC Studio Careblend/Pressed Powder in Dark
  	MAC MSFN in Dark or Medium Deep (Dark starts out fine, but oxidizes during the day...  Medium Deep starts out a bit lighter than my complexion but oxidizes better in an hour or so.  
  	L'Oreal True Match Super-Blendable Powder in N8
  	LISI Cosmetics Silk Veil Foundation in 109
  	I haven't worn a medium/full coverage MAC foundation in quite some time, but I *think* was an NC45 in Studio Fix Fluid.  (ETA:  I just checked some of my old posts and I was an NC50 in SFF.)
  	Maybelline Dream Fresh BB in Deep Sheer Tint
  	Elf Tinted Moisturizer in Espresso


----------



## mandymckenna (Jul 4, 2013)

AFin94 I love that you consider that!!! MUFE isn't cruelty free either, they sell in China (same as MAC). Nars, I'm not 100% on. I personally stick with Hourglass, Tarte, Inglot, OCC and UD, for that reason


----------



## MissTT (Jul 7, 2013)

I received my Revlon ColorStay Whipped in TOAST on Friday. Sad to say it was too light and a bit pink. It may work for NC42-3/NW35. Based on what I've seen that means there is no appropriate color for NC44. I suppose I could try mixing it, but the formula is so thick I think I'd waste so much trying to do that. I kind of want to wear it to see if I'm in love w/ the formula, but how can something be HG for me if I'll have to be a mixologist to make it work? 

  	400 Early Tan
  	410 Toast
  	160 Rich Ginger
  	340 Caramel

  	These are my options I think shade-wise. I believe Rich Ginger and Toast are pink undertoned and the other two are yellow toned. Should I try another shade and if so which one? Should I try mixing with Toast?


----------



## Copperhead (Jul 7, 2013)

Aww, sorry to hear that MissTT. It's gotta be either Rich Ginger or Caramel then. The main and mostly only complaint I've heard is that there aren't enough shades.


----------



## Divad2013 (Jul 14, 2013)

REVLON COLORSTAY 24HR CAPPUCCINO I wear mac nc50


----------



## Copperhead (Jul 14, 2013)

Is Cappuccino lighter or darker than Revlon's Caramel? I wear NC50 too and I wear Caramel. The foundation looks good on you. What are you wearing on your eyes? It looks like a pretty peacock.


----------



## sagehen (Jul 14, 2013)

^^Cappucino is redder. On me the level of color is the same, but the undertone is warmer. I had to stick with Caramel because it is more yellow/neutral.


----------



## Copperhead (Jul 14, 2013)

sagehen said:


> ^^Cappucino is redder. On me the level of color is the same, but the undertone is warmer. I had to stick with Caramel because it is more yellow/neutral.


  	Oh okay. Thanks sagehen.


----------



## Divad2013 (Jul 14, 2013)

Its the shade right after caramel. ?  I have worn caramel but I like this better on me.  It really matches my tone.  Its not really darker... maybe a little...  almost the same shade to me.  I have on the maybelline color pigment brash blue and a neon palette I ordered off of ebay the yellow is out of that


----------



## Divad2013 (Jul 16, 2013)

Anyone know a good concealer for Revlon Caramel 400 foundation


----------



## msroyalty2u (Jul 28, 2013)

_*Does anyone have recommendations for shade equivalencies in Giorgio Armani, Chanel, YSL and Dior foundations?  I want to try these foundations so bad.  I hate going to makeup counters, so I was hoping to get some good recs that might work and I can order online.*_

*For reference, I am Bobbi Brown Warm Almond 6.5 and NARS Sheer Matte in Macao.  I also have warm/yellow undertones with oily skin type.*


----------



## Copperhead (Jul 28, 2013)

msroyalty2u said:


> _*Does anyone have recommendations for shade equivalencies in Giorgio Armani, Chanel, YSL and Dior foundations?  I want to try these foundations so bad.  I hate going to makeup counters, so I was hoping to get some good recs that might work and I can order online.*_
> 
> *For reference, I am Bobbi Brown Warm Almond 6.5 and NARS Sheer Matte in Macao.  I also have warm/yellow undertones with oily skin type.*


  	www.findation.com is a cool site that might help you.


----------



## califabulous (Jul 28, 2013)

msroyalty2u said:


> _*Does anyone have recommendations for shade equivalencies in Giorgio Armani, Chanel, YSL and Dior foundations?  I want to try these foundations so bad.  I hate going to makeup counters, so I was hoping to get some good recs that might work and I can order online.*_
> 
> *For reference, I am Bobbi Brown Warm Almond 6.5 and NARS Sheer Matte in Macao.  I also have warm/yellow undertones with oily skin type.*


  	GA maestro start with 10, chanel perfection lumiere -start with 94 ambre; Dior the 060's prob work (050 may work too)... at least some starting points to get your shade...


----------



## j4lyphe (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm between NW45/NW47 in MAC SFF (NW46 is wayyy too red) and NW45 in SF powder foundation. I believe I'm an 8.5 in the Matchmaster even though some fool of a makeup artist convinced me at the time that 7.5 was my colour. It can pass in the Wintertime when I get pale and yellow in the face but for the rest of the year it is wayyyyyy too light. I'm thinking of giving it away...or mixing it with my old Bobbi Brown Natural finish that I had gotten in a shade too dark/red....
  	But finally found a good one at last: Estee Lauder Invisble Fluid 6CN1 which has the right amount of yellow/red tones to match the inside and peripheral of my face. I've just bought Clinique Stay-Matte foundation in Amber which initially looks too light but once it oxidizes it is my skin (a little orange but not like MAC SFF oompa loompa orange lol) so I'm not sure if I should keep it or get Clove instead which is more brown in colour. I've tried Sienna and it's a bit too red/dark for me so I don't know what to do. I am also a 7.0 Almond in the Bobbi Brown foundation stick which I use as concealer because it is my colour but way too rich for my oily skin to wear all over. I really want to try the Chanel Perfection Lumiere foundation- I think I'm 104 Ambre because I have gotten samples of the 114 (too light) and the 154 (way too brown/dark). Will have to try Bloomingdales for that shade since Nordstrom doesn't carry it...


----------



## GoldenGirl (Aug 3, 2013)

Went into Mac to replenish my MSFN and asked about the Studio Fix powder.  She applied NC55, but it just looked ashy (my mom was with me and even though she knows very little about makeup, I wanted a second  non-makeup person opinion.  She agreed it didn't look good on me at all.) so the MUA recommended Matchmaster.  I had no intentions on buying it, I've been wary of Mac liquid foundations since I was wearing SFF years ago looking a yellow mess and feeling all kinds of makeup all over my face.  

  	Anyway, she matched me to 7.5 and it actually looked... pretty daggone good. (So *j4lyphe*, you couldn't possibly be 7.5 if you're an NW, I'd say 8 or 8.5 - check out some of the Karla Sugar swatches, she has GREAT swatches.)  

  	I was actually impressed!  I had my mom take a million and one pictures of me in all kinds of lighting.  I want to be SURE!  LOL!  I'm still wearing it because I want to know how badly it will oxidize on me.  I KNOW it will oxidize, I just need to know how much.  So here's an update to my post from a few weeks ago:

  	I returned both MUFE Face and Body foundations ( 12 and 44 ) because unfortunately I wasn't able to find a good match.  I can also wear L'Oreal True Match Powder in W8 in addition to N8.  W8 is warmer for sure.  

  	After some trial and error with Nars, I've got it down to New Guinea in the Sheer Glow and I'm assuming the Sheer Matte as well as the new creamy radiant foundation.  I can also wear the BH Cosmetics foundation in Deep Cocoa.


----------



## Copperhead (Aug 3, 2013)

GoldenGirl said:


> Went into Mac to replenish my MSFN and asked about the Studio Fix powder.  She applied NC55, but it just looked ashy (my mom was with me and even though she knows very little about makeup, I wanted a second  non-makeup person opinion.  She agreed it didn't look good on me at all.) so the MUA recommended Matchmaster.  I had no intentions on buying it, I've been wary of Mac liquid foundations since I was wearing SFF years ago looking a yellow mess and feeling all kinds of makeup all over my face.
> 
> Anyway, she matched me to 7.5 and it actually looked... pretty daggone good. (So *j4lyphe*, you couldn't possibly be 7.5 if you're an NW, I'd say 8 or 8.5 - check out some of the Karla Sugar swatches, she has GREAT swatches.)
> 
> ...


  	I never really got 'ashiness' with Studio Fix powder but I do remember getting a powdery look when I first got it years ago. What I used to do was lightly pat a damp cloth on my face and the powder look would go away. Now, whenever I use SF powder, I just spritz on Fix+. I damn near spritz on Fix+ with just about everything nowadays tho. I got a sample of Matchmaster 7.5 when it first came out. It was the correct shade for me but I never bought it. Too busy buying other things I guess. LOL.


----------



## bvenice1920 (Aug 9, 2013)

Hey everyone I am a NW45 in MAC prolong wear and in SF powder. I also am a 350 in Maybelline Fit me Stick however I wanna try Urban Decay Naked skin would anyone have any suggestions on what match I would be.


----------



## achonmakeup (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi, I am brand new to this site. I am looking for a foundation but have found none that I love. I would say I am an NC 40-42 (summer) NC 35-37 (winter). I am looking for something that doesn't have a matte finish and preferably oil free. I' be tried Mac foundations long time ago in high school early 20's but it's not the same anymore. They oxidize too much and they dry too matte. Has anyone tried the smashbox liquid halo foundation? Anybody else my skin color have any suggestions? I am also looking for foundations with yellow/ golden undertones, Please and thanks!


----------



## sagehen (Oct 30, 2013)

^^Welcome to the site - take some time to look through this thread -- your question has been answered. I can't help much because I am oily and LOVE matte finishes, but to start, some ladies here have recommended NARS Sheer Glow in Cadiz or Tahoe for someone in your range, but I am sure you can find more answers if you read the thread. Also, I recommend findation.com. If you already know a foundation that matches you their database can direct you toward some other brands/options.


----------



## samooo (Oct 31, 2013)

MAC StudioFix Liquid: NC37

  Estee Lauder Double Wear: Rattan/ Cashew

  Revlon Colorstay: Golden beige

  Loreal Paris Infallible Foundation: Golden Sun (A bit dark but nice and yellowy)


----------



## sagehen (Oct 31, 2013)

GoldenGirl said:


> Went into Mac to replenish my MSFN and asked about the Studio Fix powder.  She applied NC55, but it just looked ashy (my mom was with me and even though she knows very little about makeup, I wanted a second  non-makeup person opinion.  She agreed it didn't look good on me at all.) so the MUA recommended Matchmaster.  I had no intentions on buying it, I've been wary of Mac liquid foundations since I was wearing SFF years ago looking a yellow mess and feeling all kinds of makeup all over my face.    Anyway, she matched me to 7.5 and it actually looked... pretty daggone good. (So *j4lyphe*, you couldn't possibly be 7.5 if you're an NW, I'd say 8 or 8.5 - check out some of the Karla Sugar swatches, she has GREAT swatches.)    I was actually impressed!  I had my mom take a million and one pictures of me in all kinds of lighting.  I want to be SURE!  LOL!  I'm still wearing it because I want to know how badly it will oxidize on me.  I KNOW it will oxidize, I just need to know how much.  So here's an update to my post from a few weeks ago:  I returned both MUFE Face and Body foundations ( 12 and 44 ) because unfortunately I wasn't able to find a good match.  I can also wear L'Oreal True Match Powder in W8 in addition to N8.  W8 is warmer for sure.    After some trial and error with Nars, I've got it down to New Guinea in the Sheer Glow and I'm assuming the Sheer Matte as well as the new creamy radiant foundation.  I can also wear the BH Cosmetics foundation in Deep Cocoa.


  OK wait - what happened to you and NARS Macao? I looked at this shade because of you (thank you btw)!!! I notice that you mentioned Sheer Glow though, and I hear people say they are different shades in Sheer Glow and Sheer Matte.


----------



## shy_makeup_girl (Oct 31, 2013)

So far the Hourglass Immaculate Foundation in Warm Beige is the closest I've come to a true "shade match." It photographs beautifully. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  NW35 is still the closest match that MAC has for my skintone *sigh*.


----------



## Niro77 (Dec 16, 2013)

Can someone advice if they know where I could purchase Armani LSF in the colour 9.5? I have tried 9 and it's light on me and 10 is too dark and red on me. Would appreciate any help. Thanks


----------



## kyd33 (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm pretty sure they stopped making 9.5 shade.


----------



## DiidiA (Dec 28, 2013)

Hey Guys HELP!!!

  I am an NC50 with strong yellow undertones,  I was wondering what Nars Sheer glow and sheer matte I should get? HELP! HELP! HELP


----------



## 1drfullycr8ed (Dec 28, 2013)

DiidiA said:


> Hey Guys HELP!!!
> 
> I am an NC50 with strong yellow undertones,  I was wondering what Nars Sheer glow and sheer matte I should get? HELP! HELP! HELP


  Hi!  Check out the NC50 thread.  www.specktra.net/182745/the-nc50-thread


----------



## charaze (Dec 28, 2013)

Hello! I only tried one foundation which is Revlon Nearly Naked in Medium Beige. Also, I came across this website called Findation which suggests the foundations based on the ones that you've tried already BUT I couldn't find Benefit's Hello Flawless Oxygen Wow.

  Can anyone help me? Here are my shades in Findation:

  1. Revlon Nearly Naked Medium Beige
2. L'oreal Paris Lumi Magique W5 Gold Sand

  I need to know what shade I should buy for Benefit Hello Flawless Oxygen Wow. Thanks!


----------



## DiidiA (Dec 29, 2013)

Heya,

  So did Macao work for your NC50 skintone, been trying to figure out what to get, leaning towards Macao or New Guinea.


----------



## kyd33 (Dec 29, 2013)

You have great skin. Don't need foundation.  Using foundation unnecessarily is waste of money and it can be aging.


----------



## sagehen (Dec 29, 2013)

kyd33 said:


> You have great skin. Don't need foundation.  Using foundation unnecessarily is waste of money and it can be aging.


  That is her choice, and applied correctly, not at all aging.


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Dec 29, 2013)

sagehen said:


> That is her choice, and applied correctly, not at all aging.


  Thank you!!! People amaze me by giving backhanded compliments.


----------



## User38 (Dec 29, 2013)

lol

  I will drop dead before I give up my foundation -- don't care if it ages me


----------



## Trigger (Dec 29, 2013)

HerGreyness said:


> lol  I will drop dead before I give up my foundation -- don't care if it ages meompom:


Me too honey. I don't care how bad my skin gets.


----------



## FULTONHOWARD202 (Jan 28, 2014)

TRY NW43


----------



## kittkat (Jan 28, 2014)

actually not all foundations are aging only the wrong foundation can age your skin and cause all sorts of problems.

  I learned this the hard way.

  There is a cool website that can help!  For me I will not buy a foundation or a skin care product unless I see it review by her I would rather wait.

  It also helps to know your skin type and she breaks down foundation by skin types and what shades to stay away from.

*Try looking at "cosmetic cop" or Paula's choice"*

  she reviews products weekly and has a "BEST LIST" for every product you can think of .

  Not just "MAKEUP but SKINCARE" as well

  you would be "SHOCKED" at how many Cosmetic companies lie and sell you useless skin care treatment when they are just stealing your money!

  she gives you both High end and Drugstore options.


----------



## vannycul (Feb 10, 2014)

msroyalty2u said:


> _[COLOR=FF0000]*Does anyone have recommendations for shade equivalencies in Giorgio Armani, Chanel, YSL and Dior foundations?  I want to try these foundations so bad.  I hate going to makeup counters, so I was hoping to get some good recs that might work and I can order online.*[/COLOR]_ Armani in between 10 and 11.5  *For reference, I am Bobbi Brown Warm Almond 6.5 and NARS Sheer Matte in Macao.  I also have warm/yellow undertones with oily skin type.*





DiidiA said:


> Heya,  So did Macao work for your NC50 skintone, been trying to figure out what to get, leaning towards Macao or New Guinea.


   Hey dear you really just have to try it. My sis is nc50 and she uses Macao mixed in with one tiny drop of a darker foundation. But I think more of Macao than New Guinea


----------



## kavitha (Feb 16, 2014)

hi,

  Even i have Mac pro longwear nc45 it turns ornage on my skin. try Mac studio fix fluid NC44 it looks awesome on the skin. If we Applied the foundation that is not our shade it oxidies and turns orange or darker to our skin. 

  Thank you


----------



## MsAlice Bill (Mar 30, 2014)

msjaim said:


> katvon d tattoo foundation in medium 62
> bobbi brown skin foundation in warm honey
> Lancome bisque 9w( my favorite!!!)
> 
> .. strange , the drug store brands dont seem to ever  match. ill have to try those lised aove.


  i was hoping to try to see if the sephora  medium walnut 33 was the same as mac nc42 or mac nc40 or if any new the perfect mac match


----------



## tatianabb (May 3, 2014)

I'm very late for this thread lol, i use the exact same shades in every brand you mentioned, do you know your shade in MUFE hd foundation and chanel perfection lumiere?


----------



## achonmakeup (May 4, 2014)

Any NC 37 girls out there? Lol    I am looking for same color match for Clinique foundations, preferably the stay matte and even better foundations from clinique. I tried the Golden neutral shade on my hand at Sephora, looks like my shade but I wanted to do research on the foundations before purchasing.  Any help please!


----------



## Elovele1 (Jul 14, 2014)

Thanks for the link to the website http://www.findation.com....it is really helpful


----------



## ilovedrake1 (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm trying to contour and highlight my face and also a dewy look I'm looking for a foundation shade in BECCA and MAC or what's recommended please help  I have:  REVLON Colorstay 400 Caramel Combination/ Oily Skin  REVLON Nearly Naked Pressed Powder 040 Medium/Deep  BLACK OPAL  04- Rich Mocha


----------



## sagehen (Jul 22, 2014)

^^Becca Radiant Skin Satin Finish foundation in Tobacco or Sienna  findation.com can help as well (it is in the post right above yours). Plug in the shades you know are matches and it will recommend some others.


----------



## ilovedrake1 (Jul 22, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## makeupbymandi (Sep 7, 2014)

I usually custom blend my foundations, but when I'm in a hurry, I'll usually grab one of these colours (some I liked better than others);:  Make Up Forever:  Mat Velvet 065 (summer colour) HD Foundation 170 (summer colour)  Cover Fx:  Natural Fx M90 (G80 in the new colours)  Face Atelier:  Ultra Foundation #8 (winter colour)  I add 0+ to darken it in the summer  Maqpro:  M153 (winter colour)  MAC:  Studio Fix Fluid NC42 (winter) I find this colour ok.  I can never seem to find a perfect match in any MAC foundation.  The next colour is a little too dark, so I mix a small drop of the 0+ from Face Atelier to darken the NC42.  Estee Lauder:  Double Wear Liquid Foundation 4W1 (winter) This foundation looks good in person but is horrible for photography.  Makes the skin appear white and/or ashy in pictures, no matter how dark the colour.  Smashbox:  15 Hour Wear Foundation 3.4 (summer)  I would like to purchase the Tarte Amazonian Clay Full Coverage Foundation, but I would like an opinion on the colour selection, prior to going to Sephora.  Has anyone tried this foundation?  Thanks


----------



## Selinaaa (Sep 10, 2014)

I suffer from hyperpigmentation so getting matched for make up can be a pain! My natural skin tone is indian with yellow undertone.


  I'm currently using NARS in Tahoe (sheer glow)...LOVE the colour match! Literally so exact my bf couldn't tell I had it on when he commented on how great my skin looked.

  I used to use MAC but I could never find the right colour....MAC 44.5 seemed to be the right colour when I went for a colour match but when used all over would make me look too tan as it was a bit too orangey.... so I began to use MAC 42 and 43.5 but then because they're a tad lighter sometimes it would look ashy....anyway MAC tends to break me out so I've decided to give it up....its just too cakey if you know what I mean.


  Bobbi brown Warm Honey/ Honey are great matches!

  Bobbi Brown dark peach corrector for my spot scarring works great so that foundation blends nicely on top.

  Could do with a nice concealer though......


----------



## Elovele1 (Sep 21, 2014)

I wear Mac Matchmaster 7.0
  Lancome Teinte idole ultra 24hour 460w
  Becca Ever-Matte Shine Proof in Tobacco
  Smashbox Studio Skin  15hr in 4.1
  Stila Foundation + concealer in Maple
  Revlon Colorstay combination oily in Caramel

  Can anyone tell me the equilvalents in Nars (matte), Kat Von D, Bobbi Brown and/or MUFE?


----------



## rikdee (Nov 10, 2014)

ESTEE LAUDER DOUBLE WEAR IN AMBER HONEY! PERFECT MATCH


----------



## makeuptraveller (Nov 13, 2014)

Heya im not sure about MUFE to be honest I have not used their foundations just yet. However I am in between NC44/NC45 I have read so many reviews and articles stating that there is an NC44.5 in the market for MAC's studio fix fluid but in Malaysia we don't have many colours as in the States and the UK therefore I have not tried that but I use NC44 and mix it with NARS sheer glow in Tahoe and its a perfect combo you might think its too yellow but for my skin it works really well and I do set it lightly with either the Studio Fix powder in NC45 or their any setting powder. NARS Tahoe is a good shade for more coverage might be yellow but it covers any spots and so on and a little goes along way. Another foundation is MAC's Matchmaster in No.6, thats actually a great colour shade u might think its too white at first but it oxidises real quickly maybe you might want to get some testers and try them out first.


----------



## Jhenay (Nov 28, 2014)

snap i suffer from hyper pigmentation tooo how do u manage to match yourself im to shy for the counters my face is nc45 and the rest of my body is really yellow tone fair  (asian)

  im thinking of trying drug store have you tried any?


----------



## xandraxelestine (Dec 3, 2014)

d1vatude said:


> can anyone recommend good full coverage foundation? im looking for high up brands. i currently wear black opal foundation in beautiful bronze and i also have oily skin. if someone can give me good recs for a non oily foundation, it would really help.


 im so two thousand and late, but if you havent gotten any good full coverage high end foundation yet, you should try Black|up full coverage foundation, this is the exact link to the foundation http://www.blackupcosmetics.com/makeup/face/foundation/full-coverage-cream-foundation.html I practically swear by this foundation and its specifically for women of color. I hope I was of help (rather late tho, lol).


----------



## Tamrineyz (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm late to this thread but:

  Armani- Luminous Silk in 9 

  Stila Stay all day in Tan 

  Givenchy Teint Couture  in Elegant Amber 

  Guerlain 23 Dore Natural 

  Laura Mercier Honey Beige 

  Nars- Barcelona 

  Este Lauder Double wear in Cashew


----------



## MAChostage (Dec 16, 2014)

I just tried Black Opal Creme-to-Powder. My NC44 skin translated to Heavenly Honey.


----------



## psimsMUA (Jan 5, 2015)

Esiella said:


> Hi,  New here and very desperate for some advice.  I've gone through so many different shades of make up its beyond ridiculous!  I wear Iman Clay 5 at the moment, its nearly my match but is more orangey than the original version which had yellow undertones.   I need a foundation equivalent, medium to full coverage with yellow undertones, that lasts all day. NC50 Mac studio fix is too dark, bobbi brown warm almond too dark and as soon as I go one step lighter, its too light, no mid way and this frustrates me!  One more thing, I really enjoy the feel and long wear of Estee Lauders Double Wear foundations (in glass bottle) Any recommendations in her range? I've tried Rich Ginger and it is too light and ashen on my face?   What do you recommend that is long wearing/matte or dewy, medium to full coverage or full coverage for someone who is an.Iman Clay 5 and is somewhere inbetween NC50 and Nc 45 in Mac studio fix?  I don't mind what brand but if there is an Estee Lauder double wear match I'll be jumping.through hoops!  Please put an end to my misery, thanks.


----------



## psimsMUA (Jan 5, 2015)

I wear EL DoubleWear in Toasty Toffee and I usually wear Nars Tahoe Sheer Matte. I'm loving Double Wear right now because it's long wearing and still flawless after 24 hours. I also love Cover fx liquid foundation in N70.


----------



## xandraxelestine (Jan 5, 2015)

id advice you use findation.com, it is really helpful, and go for brands that make products for women of color majorly like Black opal (drugstore) and Black up (high end). hope that was helpful.


----------



## mua123 (Jan 30, 2015)

I need help. I'm a 360 in Maybelline Fit Me foundation. Does anyone know the equivalent shade on loreals true match?


----------



## sagehen (Jan 30, 2015)

mua123 said:


> I need help. I'm a 360 in Maybelline Fit Me foundation. Does anyone know the equivalent shade on loreals true match?


  Try C9 or W9 (not sure of your undertones), and try findation.com (N/A)


----------



## Temtem76 (Feb 3, 2015)

hello, i need help. I use Giorgio Armani Luminous Silk Foundation color 8.5. can u all pls help me in adding more foundations and powders in my shade? i use mac nw43 but i think its a bit too ashy. thanks


----------



## Arash2533 (Feb 27, 2015)

I checked out the website.. Its informative and interesting too...


----------



## NewEnthusiast15 (Feb 28, 2015)

This is great information! I've been somewhat confused on the equivalencies on certain foundations.


----------



## sagehen (Mar 1, 2015)

Today I am wearing L'Oreal Pro Matte HD in Soft Sable (111) . I like so far...  very little breakthrough of oil, and it is evenly satiny all over after 4 hours. I set with only the Pro Matte HD powder. C8-9 in MAC, Black Opal Nutmeg, Bobbi Brown Warm Almond for reference.  eta: several hours later (total of almost 8 hours), very little transfer and oil breakthrough is not so bad that it's breaking down the foundation. I need to blot, and that's it.


----------



## Void (Mar 8, 2015)

Mac NC40 = MUFE 155 = UD Naked 7.0


----------



## kfarrel2 (Mar 30, 2015)

I need some recommendations! I have combo skin (very oily in the Tzone) and find that many liquid foundations settle around my nose and mouth... in a bad way. I currently like MAC's pro longwear, but like to switch it up. I tried the new NARS and returned it after 4 wearings... it was awful on my skin!  I like the Estee Lauder Doublewear Light, I've tried Chanel (not sure which one) and returned it cause it looked CRAZY in photos. I like a medium-full coverage foundation.

  I'm wearing a samples of the matte D&G today. So far so good but it's only been 5 or 6 hours since application. And it's $67... lol

  What should I try ladies?!


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Apr 11, 2015)

Brookz said:


> Mac NC40 = MUFE 155 = UD Naked 7.0


 Golden400 in Flawless Skin Foundation from YR.


----------



## neonbright (Apr 11, 2015)

Just trying liquid foundation after years of concealer and powder.
  Currently MAC Pro Longwear Foundation in NW47, I want equivalents in Becca Matte Foundation, Clinique Stay Matte Oil Free Makeup and Revlon Color Stay Foundation.  I am bad at picking out foundation, it is usually too orange, too yellow or a tad too light.  I lucked out with the Pro Longwear.


----------



## karl (Apr 30, 2015)

Hi there. Im nc41 in mac studio fix liquid foundation. I wanted to know what colour would I be in mac match master liquid foundation?


----------



## Natashamue (May 13, 2015)

Hi ladies,im not sure if im posting in the right place ,just joined,im a revlon toast and mac nc 44 studio fix ,a black opal stick foundation in honey and a maybelline matte poreless foundation in 330 warm honey can any of u dolls tell me what shade id be in loreal luminous foundation


----------



## Sbrownj30 (Jun 24, 2015)

Prescriptives can be purchased online. Have you tried ordering from their site?


----------



## MissTina (Aug 1, 2015)

Does anyone know the foundation equivalence of Black Opal Truly Topaz in Mary KayTimewise Matt Wear and Mary Kay Creme to Powder and Mac.  Please you can also help me direct into my email at [email protected]

  thank you!


----------



## abitvain (Aug 3, 2015)

Jeansfanatic said:


> I am a NC45 in MAC and Carmel in Revlon Colorstay (absolutely love this foundation by the way) and I would love to know this too!!!  I am sooo wanting to try this!!!  Would anyone happen to know this?
> 
> Ooops... I failed to mention that I was once a lurker until today! LOL!


This is way too late lol, you should probably buy teint idol 460


----------



## megzjada (Aug 16, 2015)

I am sandlewood in estee lauder doublewear but it's a bit red and dark after a while red first then dark later on. In Revlon colour stay im spice comb/oily. But also a bit red. And in elizabeth arden satin I'm warm mahogany, Or spice. What shade am I in mac, I'm more yellow warm. Dark,


----------



## cocomomo80 (Aug 18, 2015)

megzjada said:


> I am sandlewood in estee lauder doublewear but it's a bit red and dark after a while red first then dark later on. In Revlon colour stay im spice comb/oily. But also a bit red. And in elizabeth arden satin I'm warm mahogany, Or spice. What shade am I in mac, I'm more yellow warm. Dark,


  It sounds like you're a *MAC NC50* in foundation, to me.
  The NCs are for the people with yellow/golden undertones.
  But every so often, some unique yellow/golden to neutral undertones fall into the C shade category in MAC.
  If you did fall into that category, you could be a *C7* or *C8*.
  You're possibly *Deep* in the Mineralize Skinfinish Natural. 
*Dark Deep* (despite its claim of being a rich golden bronze - I have this shade, btw, and I'm an NC) and *Dark Deepest* may be a bit too red.

  But it's always best to go get yourself color matched at a MAC counter for sure.


----------



## megzjada (Aug 19, 2015)

Thanks so much


----------



## megzjada (Aug 19, 2015)

Hi, still a newbie, The stila foundation and concealer formula, is that comparative to mac, I am nc 50...in Mac and I ordered online Maple in stila as i recently got color matched to Elizabeth Arden in Spice. Im fairly new to this foundation dilemma.


----------



## cocomomo80 (Aug 19, 2015)

Elovele1 said:


> I wear Mac Matchmaster 7.0
> Lancome Teinte idole ultra 24hour 460w
> Becca Ever-Matte Shine Proof in Tobacco
> Smashbox Studio Skin  15hr in 4.1
> ...


  But don't fret just yet. It could also mean that you teeter between two MAC shades, just like myself.
  I found someone on YouTube who was reviewing the Stila Stay All Day Foundation & Concealer. She has to use two different MAC colors to achieve her perfect shade: NC45 and NC50 (it's not mentioned in the video, but I do know that she does use 2 shades, for certain). She also bought the shade MAPLE and it's a perfect match for her.







  I'm case you need more help in finding shades in the future, there are a few Foundation Color Matching sites out there that can help. But don't take the matches as 100% correct; always try to watch makeup reviews via YouTube or swing by Specktra for more in-depth details.

  1. Temptalia Foundation Matrix
  2. Findation
  3. Match My Makeup

  I hope this all helps you out in some way.


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Aug 20, 2015)

What's the best shade for NC50 in MUFE Mat Velvet?


----------



## megzjada (Aug 20, 2015)

Thanks so much
  really appreciate your response, wow. This foundation process is so tricky and i feel better knowing there are others just like myself.
  In South Africa, Cape Town we do not have *Nars MUFE*, etc, but what we do have are an abundance of colors, for a range of skin tones, especially *Revlon*, *ELDW*,* Black Opal,* *Elizabeth Arden*, to name but a few. With Revlon being the most diverse, *Nutmeg, spice, carob, Toffee, Bronze*, And those are just a few, Colorstay* Revlon *is popular over here, We have *Mac* Boutiques, and Im intending getting myself matched, as per your suggestion.


----------



## cocomomo80 (Aug 20, 2015)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> What's the best shade for NC50 in MUFE Mat Velvet?


  Check out this Specktra thread from 2011. It's in regard to your question.

  [h=1]MUFE DUO MAT OR MAT VELVET? WHAT SHADE ARE YOU? NC50/NC45/NW43[/h]


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Aug 20, 2015)

cocomomo80 said:


> Check out this Specktra thread from 2011. It's in regard to your question.  [h=1]MUFE DUO MAT OR MAT VELVET? WHAT SHADE ARE YOU? NC50/NC45/NW43[/h]


  Thank you! I saw that thread but noticed it hadn't been updated in awhile; I know there are new shades in the Mat Velvet line and was wondering if there would be a closer match due to the minor extension.


----------



## sagehen (Aug 20, 2015)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> Thank you! I saw that thread but noticed it hadn't been updated in awhile; I know there are new shades in the Mat Velvet line and was wondering if there would be a closer match due to the minor extension.


  You're right. The extensions have better matches for NC50-ish skin. They used to recommend 75-Coffee to me and it was an awful match. I think 57 is a better match for me and 77 is an option. I prefer 57 right now, and might do 77 in the winter. 77 is a little more yellow. Happy Foundation hunting!


----------



## cocomomo80 (Aug 20, 2015)

megzjada said:


> Thanks so much
> really appreciate your response, wow. This foundation process is so tricky and i feel better knowing there are others just like myself.
> In South Africa, Cape Town we do not have *Nars MUFE*, etc, but what we do have are an abundance of colors, for a range of skin tones, especially *Revlon*, *ELDW*,* Black Opal,* *Elizabeth Arden*, to name but a few. With Revlon being the most diverse, *Nutmeg, spice, carob, Toffee, Bronze*, And those are just a few, Colorstay* Revlon *is popular over here, We have *Mac* Boutiques, and Im intending getting myself matched, as per your suggestion.


  That's so great that there are a large range of shades that people can choose from. Some of those Revlon Colorstay shades you mentioned, I had no idea that they existed. When you had first mentioned your shade in SPICE, I'd never heard of or seen that color in any of my local stores. Most of the stores around my area, here in the US, seemed to either stop at CARAMEL, or jump from CARAMEL to MOCHA, with no in-between colors. So thanks for bringing that to my attention. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  If and when you do go to MAC to get color matched, ask as many questions as you can about the brand and their product(s) that you're curious about. You don't have to buy anything, but it's still great to be informed. And don't let anyone color match you on your wrist, ever! 

  You are very welcome, and I'm glad that I could help. Good luck on your foundation journey.


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Aug 20, 2015)

sagehen said:


> You're right. The extensions have better matches for NC50-ish skin. They used to recommend 75-Coffee to me and it was an awful match. I think 57 is a better match for me and 77 is an option. I prefer 57 right now, and might do 77 in the winter. 77 is a little more yellow. Happy Foundation hunting!


 Yep you're right!  I noticed a lot of women were mixing 70 and 75 for a decent match. Went to the MUFE boutique and they recommended 57 based alone on the fact that I wear 177 in Ultra HD. When they swatched both 57 and 75 on me, the red undertone on 75 was really apparent and 57 blended in very nicely.


----------



## sagehen (Aug 20, 2015)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> Yep you're right!  I noticed a lot of women were mixing 70 and 75 for a decent match. Went to the MUFE boutique and they recommended 57 based alone on the fact that I wear 177 in Ultra HD. When they swatched both 57 and 75 on me, the red undertone on 75 was really apparent and 57 blended in very nicely.


  Have you tried the new UltraHD (stick or liquid)? We are supposedly Y505, which matches me fine in the liquid but in the stick it is a different code on Sephora's matching system, and I have heard people say it is a bit darker. I have the stick but have not had the guts to try it yet. I suppose if it is a little red I can correct that with some banana powder.


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Aug 20, 2015)

sagehen said:


> Have you tried the new UltraHD (stick or liquid)? We are supposedly Y505, which matches me fine in the liquid but in the stick it is a different code on Sephora's matching system, and I have heard people say it is a bit darker. I have the stick but have not had the guts to try it yet. I suppose if it is a little red I can correct that with some banana powder.


  It is a bit darker, but not significantly-- I have both and I didn't notice a big difference. I tanned a ton this summer, so the stick was more forgiving around the perimeter of my face where it's darker, but it's still a good match. It isn't as yellow as the liquid, but I wouldn't say it has a prominent red undertone. Give it a try!!  Not my pics of course! From Beauty Professors' blog:  Ultra HD Stick: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Ultra HD Liquid:


----------



## sagehen (Aug 20, 2015)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> It is a bit darker, but not significantly-- I have both and I didn't notice a big difference. I tanned a ton this summer, so the stick was more forgiving around the perimeter of my face where it's darker, but it's still a good match. It isn't as yellow as the liquid, but I wouldn't say it has a prominent red undertone. Give it a try!!


  Thanks for this info! Good to hear a firsthand account, and the pic illustrates the difference between liquid and stick. I agree; the stick might be good for the perimeter of the face where I am always a bit darker. I plan to play with it soon.


----------



## mariam89fouad (Sep 2, 2015)

hi,
  i am new here so i hope i am in the right seaction .

  i am NC43.5 in mac studio fix and it is my correct shade 
  and in channal im 70 biege and it is my color (in the black bottel i dont know what its called )

  i want to buy loreal paris true match foundation and the infalible matte foundation but i dont know which shade i should get? this brand is avalible in my country but they dont have darke shades .all the drug store brands avalible in my country have only light shades so i am planing to buy it online but i dont know which shade i should get ?so can someone please help me.

  i tryed to see other girls on youtube to find out what color i am but i wasnt very lucky i get ocnfused even more ..
  thanks


----------



## hanoliv (Oct 23, 2015)

I know this is an old thread but I'm hoping someone can help! I wear Estée Lauder double wear in 4N1 shell beige and I'm looking at getting Bobbi Brown ever lasting cream compact foundation, would warm natural or honey be the best match??!!


----------



## bfarris (Oct 27, 2015)

Which black opal foundation is equivalent to Maybelline caramel matte


----------



## Aileen G (Nov 16, 2015)

I'm nc42-44, would anyone know what becca mineral powder foundation color i'd be?


----------

